# DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

and







... wishes to help!







VW's DSG/Mechatronics Unit


I spoke at length with VWoA and NHTSA (National Highway Traffic Safety Administration) representatives. 

VWoA claims they will NOT voluntarily issue a Safety Recall on the DSG/Mechatronics Unit even with the recent surge in DSG failures. "There's no reason for it", they said. Nor would they comment on the actual number of DSG failures they have on record or if anyone has reported a serious incident like many here on VWvortex.








They did admit to a parts shortage for the components needed to build replacement Mechatronic Units back in Germany. But their official excuse for the long delay is that replacement Mechatronic Units are made custom VIN specific. That may be, but some believe this firmware flash could be reloaded into the Mech.U. here in the USA. VWoA said the current lead time is approx. 4-8 weeks to deliver replacement Mech.U.'s to each service center. Whatever the truth is, it's causing a severe repair backlog at dealerships and long hardship delays for owners. It's going to hit critical mass, especially now since Mech.U. that were recently replaced are beginning to fail again. Repeated failures are being reported country wide. Some owners have even reported 2 or 3 Mech.U. before a whole new tranny does the trick! But even then, some new DSG replacement transmissions are reported failing soon after they are installed. *(Does anyone else hear taps being played off in the distance?)* 
VWoA said they will continue to repair faulty DSG's or Mechatronic units under warranty but only "as they fail". For those out of warranty, they will need to pay for the rather steep repair out of pocket. ($3 to $4,000.00) (But what about the safety factor for those either in or out of warranty?) VWoA would not admit that these documented DSG failures point to a possible reliability issue, or at least to an inherent design flaw that may reduce the DSG's overall lifespan or produce repeated component failures. (Most defect-free DSG's are lasting between 50 and 100,000 miles before some type of failure occurs. As brilliant as this design may be, it's clear that this transmission may not have been ready for prime-time, especially when measured against today's longevity standards.) 
It was no surprise that VWoA would not acknowledge that this defect could pose a safety risk to the owners and occupants of their cars as well as to other motorists. This type of PR suicide is what every business should fear most but VWoA is not budging. One would think that parent VW-AG would take this ticking time bomb a little more seriously before it hits the media with blood on their hands! (Remember what happened to Ford and their flipping Explorer?... or to Firestone and their crummy tread-less tires?) It's only a matter of time. They're obligated by the terms of their warranty to repair defective cars, but we're talking about preventing serious injury and loss of life here.*
The NHTSA appears to be VERY interested in our DSG cars. They said that we should each file a Safety/Defect Complaint with them On-Line ASAP... that these reports SEND UP MORE RED FLAGS FASTER than a written petition... that we should tell them EVERYTHING we have experienced along with our fears if this defect is allowed to go unchecked. They were clearly eager to hear our stories.
Therefore, my thanks to all those who have voted thus far... but PLEASE file your complaint directly with the agency... & please pass the word to other Vortex members or to other Forum Sites. We should stand together on this. It appears to be worldwide.
*Here is the LINK to the NHTSA form. If you are one of the many with DSG issues, please take the time and fill one out. It should take no more than 10 min. tops:
*https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/ 
It's completely confidential too.
Thanks!








*In recent press reports, VWAG has expressed their desire to surpass Toyota sales in the USA. They're currently #1 worldwide but not in the USA. (Yes it's a fact according to the WSJ, VW is #1!) This means they must increase their market share by 300% here in the States... another words they must sell more than 3x the amount of cars they're currently selling in the USA to surpass Toyota in sales. This was their Big chance... everything was falling into place for them until now. One would think they would have jumped all over this DSG thing before it destroyed this once in a lifetime opportunity. Shame on you VW...









I would also like to encourage you to contact Consumers Union... (Publisher of Consumer Reports) and C.A.S., the Center for Auto Safety in Washington DC.
Please write them an "Alert Message" about VW's blundered approach to our faulty DSG transmissions. Include:
A) The symptoms
B) The risks and dangers VW is imposing on their customers
C) The lack of replacement parts
D) The shear number of faulted cars reported worldwide
E) The unusually long repair times
F) Repeated repairs and repeated replacements of Mech.U.'s and DSG trans.
G) etc. 
Here's the link to Consumer Reports: http://custhelp.consumerreport..._3=26
Please Note: In the (Choose Product or Service) box, scroll down to the bottom and choose (Non Consumer Reports Products or Services) Then continue with your report. 
Here's the link to C.A.S.:
http://www.autosafety.org/fileacomplaint
Thanks...










_Modified by VWRedux at 1:28 PM 8-9-2009_


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (VWRedux)*

I submitted a case


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (ViRtUaLheretic)*

Wow, if you go to the NHTSA complaint page and then hit "Search Complaints" and then select the year and model VW, Audi with DSG and read each complainant's summary... (like some guy's DSG went into "N" while crusin at 65 and he had no power to his front tires as an 18 wheeler was plowing down on him... holy sh..







And that was over 8 months ago!
What the heck is taking NHTSA so long to get on the case? Where was VW duty to their customers? Why is VW in such denial? What are they thinking over in Wolfsburg as they fight with Porsche for control?.. That this was simply going to fade away on its own? What a bunch of jerks!










_Modified by VWRedux at 1:48 PM 8-9-2009_


----------



## Rockin3.2 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (ViRtUaLheretic)*

I submitted a case also...










_Modified by Rockin3.2 at 1:20 PM 7-7-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (Rockin3.2)*

Hey Rockin, Nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... but how did you do that... post your full complaint? Just a simple cut and paste? 



_Modified by VWRedux at 1:53 PM 8-9-2009_


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (VWRedux)*

I have submitted a complaint.


----------



## woofsburger (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_Wow, if you go to the NHTSA complaint page and then hit "Search Complaints" and then select the year and model VW, Audi with DSG and read each complainant's summary... (like some guy's DSG went into "N" while crusin at 65 (ya right... that's the speed he told the Feds) and *he had no power to his rear tires as an 18 wheeler was plowing down on him...* holy sh..







And that was over 8 months ago!

No power to the rear wheels on a DSG-equipped car?
I don't know what I'd do if that happened.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (woofsburger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woofsburger* »_
No power to the rear wheels on a DSG-equipped car?
I don't know what I'd do if that happened.

Oh crap... my bad! Front tires...










_Modified by VWRedux at 11:47 PM 7-7-2009_


----------



## woofsburger (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
Oh crap... my bad! Front tires...









_Modified by VWRedux at 11:47 PM 7-7-2009_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (woofsburger)*

How come I see no Audi DSG's in this forum?


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_How come I see no Audi DSG's in this forum?









Yo.
So far the DSG in my 2007 A3 2.0T is holding up fine.
Currently at 40xxx miles
APR Stage 2 (Test pipe file) since 17xxx
DSG fluid changed at 20k and again at 40k


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (JaxACR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaxACR* »_
Yo.
So far the DSG in my 2007 A3 2.0T is holding up fine.
Currently at 40xxx miles
APR Stage 2 (Test pipe file) since 17xxx
DSG fluid changed at 20k and again at 40k

Very Interesting.... smooth up-shifting from a dead stop under normal acceleration?... smooth downshifts in D when approaching a light?... no hesitation at all between up-shifts?... no surging in reverse?..... no dropping into N while on the freeway?...mmmmm.... that's great but you only have 40,000 miles... ???







(Hope you have an extended warranty?) Know any other Audi owners with DSG? Are they having the same success? There are numerous Audi failures listed on the NHTSA's website. 
By comparison, my GTI stick had over 210,000 on the same clutch without any sign of slippage before I sold it... now that's reliable! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck and thanks for filling me in.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

DSG issue doesn't seem to be a topic in the A3 forums. Maybe the place of manufacturing/assembly has something to do with it?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_DSG issue doesn't seem to be a topic in the A3 forums. Maybe the place of manufacturing/assembly has something to do with it?

Yea.. I agree! Very strange!







I found the same here on Vortex, but if you punch in "DSG Problems Audi" in a Google search, there is much out there. Even the NHTSA's website lists many Audi DSG failures on their website.
I believe all DSG's are made at the same plant in Germany. So what gives?










_Modified by VWRedux at 10:33 PM 7-9-2009_


----------



## Rockin3.2 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_Hey Rockin, Nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... but how the hell did you do that... post your full complaint? Just a simple cut and paste? 

_Modified by VWRedux at 4:53 PM 7-7-2009_

I just took a screen shot of the final submission page and posted the image up.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (Rockin3.2)*

Check out this DSG failure caught on Video!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rTkBqgnd6A


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (VWRedux)*

Pretty interesting and scary. Sounds like they were on a highway. I can't even imagine being on the highway I drive to work, in the left lane and all the sudden the only component I have that delivers power from my engine to my wheels decides to fold up shop.
What will it take for VW? Injuries? Deaths? Many deaths?
"Blood priority."
The amount of blood spilled before change is affected.
btw, NHTSA complaint sent.


_Modified by csc129 at 9:03 AM 7-10-2009_


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_Check out this DSG failure caught on Video!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rTkBqgnd6A









That video was a bit of a let down. All it showed was the blinking PRNDS.
I was kind of hoping for some incriminating evidence of the DSG popping into neutral as the car was being driven. Or any of the other described symptoms under operation.
Does anybody have that video? Anyone?










_Modified by Slickvic at 10:15 AM 7-10-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (Slickvic)*

I agree slick.... but you could hear the cars driving by at high speed... I must also agree that when you're driving on the road and this sh..t just happens out of nowhere, you may not have the best camera crew waiting around in your back seat to capture the whole incident on IMAX/Dolby 7.1.
But you make a fair request.... my new car has none of the severe symptoms (yet), (ie flashing dash) but someone out there must. So I'll second the request.... if anyone has a better chance of getting us some footage please do. 


_Modified by VWRedux at 12:07 PM 7-10-2009_


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
Very Interesting.... smooth up-shifting from a dead stop under normal acceleration?... smooth downshifts in D when approaching a light?... no hesitation at all between up-shifts?... no surging in reverse?..... no dropping into N while on the freeway?...mmmmm.... that's great but you only have 40,000 miles... ???







(Hope you have an extended warranty?) Know any other Audi owners with DSG? Are they having the same success? There are numerous Audi failures listed on the NHTSA's website. 


My car has none of the problems you mentioned. I have seen some people on the Fourtitude A3 forum complaining that their cars have some of the more minor issues (rough downshifts, hesitation, etc.) but I haven't seen any posts there about the flashing PRNDS of death.
I really doubt that it has anything to do with it being an Audi, I think it has more to do with the fact that there are likely a lot more GTIs on the road, and the GTI owner demographic is more likely to frequent internet forums (where we read about these issues.) Not to mention that I think GTI owners are also more likely to modify their cars, which may have some effect on the failure rate of the DSG.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (JaxACR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaxACR* »_
My car has none of the problems you mentioned. I have seen some people on the Fourtitude A3 forum complaining that their cars have some of the more minor issues (rough downshifts, hesitation, etc.) but I haven't seen any posts there about the flashing PRNDS of death.
*I really doubt that it has anything to do with it being an Audi*, I think it has more to do with the fact that there are likely a lot more GTIs on the road, and the GTI owner demographic is more likely to frequent internet forums (where we read about these issues.) Not to mention that I think GTI owners are also more likely to modify their cars, which may have some effect on the failure rate of the DSG.

Well no one here has ever said that this problem may or may not have something to do with it being an Audi....














I don't know where you got that idea?







We're only saying that it's rather strange that A3 and TT owners don't appear to be posting these severe DSG failures on Vortex as much as VW owners.... that's all! And it has nothing to do with tuners or driving the car hard, et al.
My Jetta is brand new... stock, (purchased in June) and had less than 600 break-in mi. on the 'ol OD when the DSG decided to go mental on me.... There is a design/component flaw in the Mechatronics Unit... I would thank your lucky stars.... how many miles on your A3, 40K I think you said? Man... that's young still, I'd knock on wood.

http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/foru...64185 Check out this TT forum.


_Modified by VWRedux at 5:05 PM 7-10-2009_


----------



## Surfpilot111 (Dec 23, 2004)

I have an Audi A3 2.0tdi Sportback and I just got the "Flash of Death"!!!


----------



## thomas17 (May 31, 2008)

I'm going on my 3rd DSG/Mechatronics Unit. I have a 08 wolfsburg with 31,000 miles. The very first day I had the car in broke down with 101 miles on it. Flashing PRNDS and it would not shift into any other gears or reverse. Had it towed to dealer and waited 3 weeks for new Mechatronics Unit. For a few days it was fine then it started with jerking,hard down shifts from 3 to 1 in drive. Backing up was scarry at times. Brought it back to the same dealer 4 different times and they said this was normal for DSG. Got tired of hearing the same story from them and took it to another dealership and they said it was mechatronics unit and its on order for last 3 1/2 weeks. I love the car but with all these problems coming up with DSG I'm thinking of trading it in when I get it back. I've had many VW's in my time and never had problems like this.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (thomas17)*

Thomas, stay persistent and do not let them tell you "its a normal characteristic" of the dsg...thats BS. I am very surprised that they are going to replace your mech unit 3 times!!!...at around $2500ish a pop you are pretty much at the cost of a new trans. Thankfully my dealership only replaced my mech unit once then when problems reoccurred they gave me a whole new trans. 

Keep us posted in the "The Unofficial DSG Issues Thread" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Surfpilot111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surfpilot111* »_I have an Audi A3 2.0tdi Sportback and I just got the "Flash of Death"!!!









Sorry to hear this...... totally sucks.... did you file a report yet?...


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Akira)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Akira* »_ Thankfully my dealership only replaced my mech unit once then when *problems reoccurred*they gave me a whole new trans. 


_Quote, originally posted by *thomas17* »_I'm going on my 3rd DSG/Mechatronics Unit.

Thomas, Akira is 1000% correct! Get a new tranny... fight them. Check your state Lemon Laws and get a whole NEW CAR for Pete Sakes! But please file a safety/defect report with NHTSA asap. It would help get this issue addressed. But you guys are making me think there may be something else going on here....







It appears to be more than just a faulty Mecha component... repeated system failures are being reported... it may be the whole freakn tranny! Holy crap!


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Moved to 'unofficial' thread...


_Modified by csc129 at 3:36 PM 7-11-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (csc129)*

Hey CSC, that's exactly what I have experienced too....







I understand the actuators within the Mech.U. control this split second clutch timing between the two... if this is indeed the case, that actuator for the "odd gears" must be failing, and if it is, the entire Mech.U. must be replaced.... 
Please do me a solid, cut and paste your post onto "The Unofficial DSG Issues Thread" so we could keep track of the symptoms each of us are having on one thread.... Please file a complaint with the NHTSA as well.... we need everyone who is experiencing DSG issues to file a report ASAP!.... thanx










_Modified by VWRedux at 3:19 PM 7-11-2009_


----------



## woofsburger (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

First post in the DSG forum, but have been having issues with it for some time.
I'm having the same weird tach/rpm "pulsing" (as I call it) as csc and redux, but for me it's in 6th gear. Perhaps it's a problem on all of my even gears (same DSG gear "bank"), but I've only noticed it in highway driving - hence the 6th gear and long, level, straight stretches of road need to flesh the problem out.
The mechatronics unit on my Jetta WE is on order and being replaced, after my dealer performed the diagnostics required by the VWoA tech line. I've had most of other bad mech problems people have been seeing as well, but the watershed issue for me - when I determined something need to be done - was when I noted this "pulsing" referenced above. 
My service manager has said he's done a number of mech replacements on the DSG-equipped cars, but as of yet it's not been a flood-level of volume. Maybe that's because there really was just a bad "batch" of DSG's. Maybe that's because DSG owners just aren't in tune with the problem on their own car, or are being given the "that's normal" line. Or maybe their DSG mechatronic unit just hasn't failed as of yet. I don't know.
One thing is for sure, it will be interesting to see what develops with this problem over the long term. I just hope the final resolution comes before our powertrain warranty expires, because having a recurring $3K (mech unit) to $8K (full DSG replacement) problem on a fairly cheap $22K daily driver is not acceptable.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (woofsburger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woofsburger* »_ Maybe that's because DSG owners just aren't in tune with the problem on their own car, or are being given the "that's normal" line. *(A = You have hit it right on the head!)* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
One thing is for sure, it will be interesting to see what develops with this problem over the long term. I just hope the final resolution comes before our powertrain warranty expires, because having a recurring $3K (mech unit) to $8K (full DSG replacement) problem on a fairly cheap $22K daily driver is not acceptable. *(Amen to that!)* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Two http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif's up!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

I would think DSG owners are more in tune with what is going on. Given that majority of them come from the slushbox world, where they experience jerkiness no worse than a boat shifting gear while moving.
It would be the stick shifting people who knows what is going on, assuming some to be not unheard of in a stick shift world (jerky start, rough shift), while acknowledging others are real problems.
I wonder what slush box people buying into BMW's SMG would have thought of when literallhy every shift is a jerky rough shift.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (LWNY)*

Hey, LWNY... what you say is very true but these posts prove that something isn't just right... even with knowledgeable AT or MT dudes here on Vortex.
Question___________________________________________________
kdsundb
Member
2008 Jetta Wolfsburg - Triptonic Question « » 2:33 PM 2-12-2009 

"After the car warms up a bit - low idle, from a stopped postion - car jumps and feels almost like it will stall.. similar to if you had a clutch car and lifted the pedal too quick, with not enough throttle. Does it in forward or rev. Assume some centrifical clutch issue - or is this normal. Car has about 14K, and has not always done this." 
Answer_______________________________________________
Quote, originally posted by ViRtUaLheretic » 
Pretty sure this is normal. My car does this all the time, just give it some gas and it should be fine. 
My response_______________________________________________
Okay................................... this is exactly why VWoA needs to issue a Safety Recall immediately! 



_Modified by VWRedux at 11:38 PM 7-12-2009_


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_ Well no one here has ever said that this problem may or may not have something to do with it being an Audi....














I don't know where you got that idea?









Er...

_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_ Know any other Audi owners with DSG? Are they having the same success? 


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_ DSG issue doesn't seem to be a topic in the A3 forums. Maybe the place of manufacturing/assembly has something to do with it? 

Anyways if you read my post that's exactly what I was stating, that being an Audi or a VW was irrelevant. The rest was speculation on why there are few Audi owners reporting problems on internet forums.

_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_ My Jetta is brand new... stock, (purchased in June) and had less than 600 break-in mi. on the 'ol OD when the DSG decided to go mental on me.... There is a design/component flaw in the Mechatronics Unit... I would thank your lucky stars.... how many miles on your A3, 40K I think you said? Man... that's young still, I'd knock on wood. 

Never said it was bulletproof.







You asked where the Audi DSG owners were, I chimed in and gave what I thought were relevant stats... just letting you know that (some of us) are here. 40k with no issues is still a far cry from making it 600 miles, or having the unit replaced three times in 31k.










_Modified by JaxACR at 9:48 PM 7-12-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (JaxACR)*

I must have misunderstood your post... sorry!
Nonetheless, I'm glad to see that there are DSG's working just fine... it gives us hope that ours can be fixed....










_Modified by VWRedux at 2:16 PM 7-13-2009_


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

I emailed both VW CARE and my dealership's service chief and asked for an update on the status of the Mechatronics unit. They said the are still on backorder in Germany and have no ETA on when it will arrive. It has been over a month since they ordered it. And while it's nice to have my car instead of a rental while waiting, I know that when the car bucks like its bucking, it has to be doing damage to the transmission on some level.
I'll be talking to a friend of mine who's an attorney. I want out of this car. I'm done. I'll update you on my success in dumping this lemon. Other than that, good luck to everyone.


----------



## billinct (Jul 13, 2009)

Hope this is the right place to weigh in on this...
I had the dreaded 65 mph loss of power and blinking PRND as well, and scared the snot out of me. First time it happened, I though I hit the shifter with my knee; second time got me concerned; third time I said I'm going to the dealer; 4th and 5th times it happend on the way to the dealer!
While in the shop for 2 days, I sent a detailed account of what I experienced to the head mechanic, knowing he would not be able to recreate what I experienced on his own. He never got a fault code for this. After calling VW, he found a faulty transmission temperature sensor, which should failure 54 times! Apparently, the tranny goes into protection mode (death mode on the highway if you ask me) with this fault condition.
Waiting now for a new tranny temp sensor... will report back again...


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (billinct)*

https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/ 
Wow...







you're in the right place. Did you file a NTHSA report yet? Please do. The link is above. We need every DSG issue reported, especially from those like you who have had this dangerous situation occur. It's completely confidential too.

The VW techs I have spoke with claim this sensor is the 1st step in a long possible process.... first it's the sensors, then it's a Mechatronic Unit, then maybe another... or three.... then in some limited cases, a new DSG does the trick.
Good luck... let us know what happens. But please file that report ASAP. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VWRedux at 3:04 PM 7-13-2009_


----------



## 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp! (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Just got my ODI complaint filed. Took about 7 mins.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (20VTURBOSpoolMeUp!)*

I find it very interesting that DSG's have been around for several or more years and VW has yet to iron out all the kinks.... why is this so?...$....incompetence?....stupidity or maybe they couldn't care less.
Clearly the tranny was way too complicated for the target price they were trying to hit... so instead of trying to improve its design they decided to develop a cheaper and less complicated dry clutch 7sp. DSG to replace ours... and they decided to ride out the wet clutch DSG problem until it blows over....period. Will they ever get us back as customers? Not.........
Plus does anyone else see a domino pattern developing here?... If the brake sensor fails, the Mech.U. is next, and if these two items are not replaced immediately, then the clutch-plate-sets begin to warp out from a malfunctioning M.U. and sensor system that's engaging the clutches incorrectly... etc. I'm reading this everywhere I look. Are you?
VW should immediately issue a work order that mandates the inspection and replacement of all sensors, Mech.U.'s and clutch sets on any DSG suspected in having these faults. This would greatly minimize the stress of repeated repair visits to the dealership for this crummy PoS transmission.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Mechatronics has nothing to do with wet/dry clutch. In fact, the 7 spd dry clutch would be potentially more complicated due to the extra gear.
What they probably encountered is mating a electro-mechanical unit to a clutch based transmission, where there is engaging/disengaging involved. Engage too hard, it jerks people around and the thing clunks. Don't disengage one and engage the other, you get no power to the wheels.
In a slushbox, your propeller is always spinning, swirling that slush around, so jerkiness or non-engaging clutch are non-issues.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (LWNY)*

You missed the point... the M.U. has EVERYTHING to do with the management/engagement of the clutches, wet, dry or whatever. 
http://www.my-gti.com/832/volk...-unit
(By the way, I have completely disassembled and rebuilt about 28 transmissions to date, both manual and auto... so please don't try to explain to me how transmissions work.. thanks...)
Reps at VWoA have told me that the new 7sp DSG is not only "less expensive" to manufacture, but the mechanism of the M.U. when compared to ours is all but redesigned!











_Modified by VWRedux at 1:40 AM 7-16-2009_


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

I was under the impression that the new 7-speed DSG couldn't handle as much HP as the current 6-speed ones we have. I thought it was mainly going in to some of the new diesels. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (improvius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *improvius* »_I was under the impression that the new 7-speed DSG couldn't handle as much HP as the current 6-speed ones we have. I thought it was mainly going in to some of the new diesels. I could be wrong, though.

Actually its torque capacity is limited, so its only coupled with small displacement gassers.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (improvius)*

Yup... that's right for now.... but VW is about to announce a higher torque output version of the 7sp. DSG very soon... (Quattro Audi's at first, then a FWD version rated the same or slightly better than the current model. http://www.my-gti.com/887/volk...utput
It's capable of handling up to 380hp and 406f.lbs. of engine torque... oh boy!










_Modified by VWRedux at 12:22 PM 7-14-2009_


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

I said the MU acts as the person's left foot (clutch), right hand (shifter) and right foot (throttle blip, disengage). It has less to do with the dry clutch/wet clutch issue. If any, the wet clutch is less an issue given that the clutch could be rapidly engaged with less wear on it.
If the MU gets confused, it wouldn't matter if it is wet or dry clutch, it will just respond not in the method expected.
Figures, DSG is designed by Borg Warner. I don't remember the last time an european car had an american trannie. I thought Borg Warner were only know for their super slushy boxes residing in american floatermobiles.


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_I said the MU acts as the person's left foot (clutch), right hand (shifter) and right foot (throttle blip, disengage). It has less to do with the dry clutch/wet clutch issue. If any, the wet clutch is less an issue given that the clutch could be rapidly engaged with less wear on it.
If the MU gets confused, it wouldn't matter if it is wet or dry clutch, it will just respond not in the method expected.
Figures, DSG is designed by Borg Warner. *I don't remember the last time an european car had an american trannie. * I thought Borg Warner were only know for their super slushy boxes residing in american floatermobiles.



Has'nt BMW used GM sourced auto trannies for years now? This is just another side effect of a global market. Whoever makes it the fastest and in large volumes wins.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Slickvic)*

BorgW. supplied Ford, GM, and Chrysler.... even Rambler and American Motors with all sorts of drive-line goodies... since the 1950's I believe... but they're #1 jewel, the one that has made them megatronic rich is the "Dualtronic Transmission", renamed DSG by VWAG.
Maybe we should write them too? http://www.bwauto.com/contacts/ and raise a little...










_Modified by VWRedux at 10:21 PM 7-14-2009_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Just saw the link posted to here in the A3 section...about to file my complaint.
My unit went bad in that when I drive and come to a stop, the car goes to neutral and the PRNDS starts flashing. I can't drive again unless I cut the power and start up again. As you know, living w/in the NoVA beltway, that's not fun, nor safe. I was able to get my car to the dealer (about 10 or so miles away) only stopping once maybe. This was during mid day when traffic wasn't as bad as normal.
My car has been at the dealer for at least 3 weeks now, awaiting parts from Germany b/c of the VIN issue as well as Customs. Also, my car is out of warranty, so looks like I'm going to be covering this out of pocket.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

It may fail tomorrow but right now I am at 80k miles with no issues. I have been driving manual transmission cars for about 22 years and this is my first automatic. Revo Stage 1 since about 35k miles. DSG oil change at 39k miles and 75k miles.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dmorrow)*

A close friend of mine has the same car.... had no issues with the DSG... loves his A3. (Did have a fuel pump issue though.)
Maybe they cared more back then when building and assembling DSG's. Time will tell. 
VW should have taken a lesson from TV manufacturers. The reason why flat screen plasma and LCD TVs were so expensive when they first hit the market was because for each panel that was good, three were not. The fail rate was high but they kept most of those panels off the market. They didn't decide to flood the market with substandard units like VW recently did with faulty DSG's or they strived to improve quality control and manufacturing perfection. 
Shame on you VW! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## billinct (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

just filed the report at NHTSA...
...still waiting for the tranny temp sensor though!


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Conti-Temic makes the Mech unit.*

I am almost 110% positive that Continental Temic produces these faulty Mech Units for VW/Audi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Conti-Temic makes the Mech U.*

Get them to buy the car back...fans replaced..temp sensor replaced..Mech being repaced..not my problem now. my car is being bought back...hopefully the new one will have a gold plated Mech Unit. The master tech that my attorney hired stated that the trans fluid that surrounds the mech u case overheats..tcm tem sensor failure...b/c of this. Mech unit fries up like bacon after the temp sensor failure. My a/c went out 2 because of this...limp home mode....The cooling fans failure are somehow realated to the 22 or 27 sensors related to Mech U. For all of you that have had fried radios when your mech is replaced...the idiots didn't unhook both positive and negative leads on the battery...the master tech wanted me to pass that along. There is also a mech u/dsg service video in German on youtube. If you watch the fluid flush and its close proximity to the mech u..you will see why the temp of this trans is not being controlled properly. Also, CC owners beware..the master tech said there are reported cases of the transmisson cooling lines being cut by the cooling fans at the front of the vehicle...causing dsg fry up. Now we all now how the audi 5000 customers felt.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Conti-Temic makes the Mech U. (badbadtdi2009)*

Hey badbad, can you get this tech guy onto this website? Does he have a work address or shop phone number?


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Conti-Temic makes the Mech U. (VWRedux)*

Wow, this is getting good!


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_DSG issue doesn't seem to be a topic in the A3 forums. Maybe the place of manufacturing/assembly has something to do with it?

Nope my DSG is [email protected](ked as well... I posted here about it before.
Currently it seems to never do it when the car is at the dealer







Go figure.
So the responses from the dealer have been "unable to replicate, vehicle drives normal compared to other same vehicle tested"; and, the retarded response from one of the mechanics the time before that about how he's "never heard" of a Mechatronics unit being replaced ever and that I should "not believe everything you read on the internet"








My problems aren't as bad as some people have posted about but I always get jerky and very rough starts/moves in traffic once the car is warmed up, and occasionally get a hard 3-2 downshift.
I haven't visited this side of the site in a while, it looks like there are far more reports and now the NHTSA might get involved. I wonder what retard mechanic at the dealership would say about not believing everything on the internet now?








Is there a TSB out for this problem that I can show the retards at the dealership. I have no idea why they have no idea what I'm talking about. If it is this widespread (and it seems pretty widespread) why the heck are they telling me that they've "never heard of such a problem"?








I'd like to get my car fixed one day, you know before my lease expires so I can enjoy the car the way it was meant to be?


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_I wonder what slush box people buying into BMW's SMG would have thought of when literallhy every shift is a jerky rough shift.


Not to worry because BMW's SMG replacement, their DCT, is a lot smoother than the DSG and it can start in 2nd gear. Mind you I'm comparing brand new M3s with a few kms on the clock to my slightly messed up DSG, but yeah the M3 w/DCT certainly drives smoother than my car that's for sure.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (Audi'sRevenge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi’sRevenge* »_
Not to worry because BMW's SMG replacement, their DCT, is a lot smoother than the DSG and it can start in 2nd gear. Mind you I'm comparing brand new M3s with a few kms on the clock to my slightly messed up DSG, but yeah the M3 w/DCT certainly drives smoother than my car that's for sure.
Did BMW get alot of complaints for their super rough shifting SMG? Or is it that only serious enthusiasts bought them and love that extra sledgehammer jolt in their seat effect whenever the car shifted.


_Modified by LWNY at 12:25 AM 7-16-2009_


----------



## AndreasG (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: (Audi'sRevenge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi’sRevenge* »_So the responses from the dealer have been "unable to replicate, vehicle drives normal compared to other same vehicle tested"; and, the retarded response from one of the mechanics the time before that about how he's "never heard" of a Mechatronics unit being replaced ever and that I should "not believe everything you read on the internet"


The best line I recieved was "I'm sure all those people on the forums have car engineering degrees and work for Volkswagen".








AndreasG


_Modified by AndreasG at 6:31 AM 7-16-2009_


----------



## billinct (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

As stated in another post, I filed my report at the NHTSA on 15 July 09. Curiously, today I searched the records for the same year (09), make (VW), Model (Jetta) and component (auto trans)...
There are 17 reports filed in about the last 4 months (+/-), and all are 09 jetta tdi sportwagen DSG. All indicate the same dangerous condition: driving at higway speed, sudden loss of power as if in neutral. Most have very low mileage (400 to 4800).
Again, hoping it's just a bad batch of sensors, and not the start of a long, ugly journey. Will continue to update...


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (billinct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billinct* »_Again, hoping it's just a bad batch of sensors, and not the start of a long, ugly journey.

This is the BIG KAHUNA question, isn't it? I fear that if I don't return this car now for a full refund, it's only going to be a continuing headache like its been for so many here on Vortex. These wet clutch VW DSG's have only been on the road for 6 or 7 years... way too new a technology to think they got it right the first time out of the box... man I feel stupid for buying it....


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

I think you are grossly over reacting. How many failure reports have you seen? 20, 50? How many does vw sell per year? 100,000? 200,000? Come on. It is fine to protect yourself and to spread the word about problems but you could say the same thing about Honda Odyssey automatic trannys (I bet % wise a much greater failure rate) or tons and tons of other cars. This is a high tech tranny and is not going to have the same reliability as a low tech manual. Sell the car if you want to. Personally I love my DSG and it is one of the best things about the car. I am normally a manual driver. I recognize it is much more complicated than a manual and reliability will probably be less in the long term. There are hundreds of thousands of examples of cars that are working fine with DSG. The sky is not falling.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (saaber2)*

Thanks saaber2... just venting.... however, the actual numbers are:
DSG's on the road: VW claims 1,000,000 worldwide. http://www.worldcarfans.com/10...arbox
DSG/Mech.U. in for service at my local dealership: 30/month. At another dealer in Sterling Va., they claim they have done 126 since Jan.'09.... multiply that by the dealers accross the USA... mmmm







I agree the vast majority of them are probably working just fine.. but for how long? It also shows that VW QC let too many bad stuff onto the market, even if it's 10-18%. 
We on Vortex are just a small percentage of VW DSG owners.... may even be less than <1%.










_Modified by VWRedux at 5:53 PM 7-18-2009_


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_I think you are grossly over reacting. How many failure reports have you seen? 20, 50? How many does vw sell per year? 100,000? 200,000? Come on. It is fine to protect yourself and to spread the word about problems but you could say the same thing about Honda Odyssey automatic trannys (I bet % wise a much greater failure rate) or tons and tons of other cars. This is a high tech tranny and is not going to have the same reliability as a low tech manual. Sell the car if you want to. Personally I love my DSG and it is one of the best things about the car. I am normally a manual driver. I recognize it is much more complicated than a manual and reliability will probably be less in the long term. There are hundreds of thousands of examples of cars that are working fine with DSG. The sky is not falling.
When the DSG came out, the fact that it had a multi-plate wet clutch eased my mind on the longevity of the clutch (having burned out clutches along with blowing up manual transmissions (let alone having slush boxes just malfunction and die). Who knew the part that does the controlling of the trannie would become an issue. In the manual transmission world, those issues does not exist because those woujld be our right feet and left hand.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (LWNY)*

I think you're trying to say that with a 6spMT, the driver is the Mechatronic unit, and not some complicated Borg-like-Robot with lots of sensitive mechanical and electronic parts... right?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Another way I looked at it personally in my deliberations before buying the GTI was the cost of replacing the Mech. Unit was about the same as I was paying for maintenance per year (on average) for my boxster S. The GTI replaced the boxster S as a fun to drive sporty car (ownership wise I much prefer the GTI overall and as a daily driver on twisty roads I prefer the GTI, the track is the only place where the boxster S has an edge), so for me the risk of it failing after the warranty was well worth it. I think it would be much better however if VW extended the warranty to give owners some peace of mind. 
Another comparison to the boxster S FYI. The intermediate shaft fails at a high rate on those cars and on 911s from 1999-2005. For the boxster it was roughly 15k to replace the engine, about 20k for the 911. Having the potential of an engine failure and a 15k bill is a hell of a lot scarier than 3k for a mech. unit. So it is all relative. Some of those 911s have had 2 or 3 engines by the time they hit 100k. I really wonder how well Porsche's PDK dual clutch gearbox is going to hold up.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_I think you're trying to say that with a 6spMT, the driver is the Mechatronic unit, and not some complicated Borg-like-Robot with lots of sensitive mechanical and electronic parts... right?
That is what I am saying. Although when promoting the DSG, it was always indicated that it had a multi-plate wet clutch, which should last the life of the car, unlike MTs. What they didn't indicate the most complicated and failure prone part would be the MU, which is 100% reliable in the MT (abuse by the operator being besides the point).

_Quote »_ I really wonder how well Porsche's PDK dual clutch gearbox is going to hold up.
Porsche drivers expects to push their cars hard, whether it is just that they floor it on that short stretch of highway with no cars ahead or take it to the track regularly. So if anything happens to something, I assume they would think their beating on the car might in part have caused it to happen. On the otherhand, Many VW owners just want a car to take them from point A to point B (maybe with a tiny bit of flair, or else they would be buying the boring but reliable cars that will never promote lighting fast dual clutch transmissions as a asset). That's why when anything happens, they think all hell has broken loose.


_Modified by LWNY at 1:14 AM 7-19-2009_


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_I think you are grossly over reacting. How many failure reports have you seen? 20, 50? How many does vw sell per year? 100,000? 200,000? Come on. It is fine to protect yourself and to spread the word about problems but you could say the same thing about Honda Odyssey automatic trannys (I bet % wise a much greater failure rate) or tons and tons of other cars. This is a high tech tranny and is not going to have the same reliability as a low tech manual. Sell the car if you want to. Personally I love my DSG and it is one of the best things about the car. I am normally a manual driver. I recognize it is much more complicated than a manual and reliability will probably be less in the long term. There are hundreds of thousands of examples of cars that are working fine with DSG. The sky is not falling.

Amen


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (bcze1)*

Easy for you guys to say... ok, I believe you and saaber2 have a point but then again you're not experiencing what a lot of us are. 
When you slap down $28 to $30 Grand for a medium sized car and within 4 weeks the rear windows fall out of their tracks because they were installed upside down in Mexico,... then a "Safety Recall" notice arrives in the mail from VW and the NHTSA asking you to bring the car in ASAP because the drive shafts have been "falling out" causing, in some cases "Severe Accidents and/or Fatalities".... and then the much heralded DSG transmission decides to have a mental breakdown disabling the car for good, (reported in large numbers worldwide) its not very reassuring that GERMAN automobiles are all what they have hyped them up to be. (They're great on paper, or even on CAD when they actually work without breaking down... but that's it.)
In order for the German's to compete with Japan and Korea in this market and still keep the level of "engineering advances" in their cars, they had to cut corners in labor costs to remain competitive. So it's obvious to this long term VW buyer that their cost cutting practices has once again turned it's ugly head to bite them on the butt. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
If VW cannot get their sh*t together and quick, and I mean with ME, I'll never look or buy another VW again... I wouldn't care how advanced they say it is, or how fast it can go, or how well it handled, etc. they've got to learn how to build them right or they'll never be #1 in the USA... NEVER! And that you can take to the bank$$$$ 


_Modified by VWRedux at 3:52 PM 7-19-2009_


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_Easy for you guys to say... ok, I believe you and saaber2 have a point but then again you're not experiencing what a lot of us are. 

I understand your point, and in your shoes I would be frustrated too. But problems and recalls happen, they happen to Toyota, Nissan, Ford, GM. But as an owner of 2 different DSG equipped cars that have been flawless, I also have a little bit of experience on this subject and I simply think this "the sky is falling" mentality regarding any and all DSG equipped VW's is a severe overreaction. You're practically running a smear campaign and trying to cause panic where there belongs nothing more than concern. Stop citing undocumented circumstantial evidence to create drama and focus your efforts on legitimate methods like your NHTSA submission campaign.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (bcze1)*

bcze1 wrote:
_"You're practically running a smear campaign and trying to cause panic where there belongs nothing more than concern. Stop citing undocumented circumstantial evidence to create drama and focus your efforts on legitimate methods like your NHTSA submission campaign."_
Sorry pal, I'm doing nothing of the sort...... and no one is causing the "sky to fall" as you propose either! How can you say this, when you haven't experienced the issues we are? You're projecting your perceptions on what this thread has exposed... I guess that's okay, but it isn't true. I, and those like me are only expressing our dissatisfaction with what VW has done... and we have every right to do so. Everyone, including you is entitled to their POV and that's all we are doing. No one is twisting arms here. If I had encouraged VW owners who have had no DSG issues to falsify reports, or blatantly lie about their cars, another words,... if I really were twisting arms or banging heads to start a "panic" campaign against VW, then you're argument would have a bit of weight. But I'm not... and I think you know it.
ALL posted information regarding the DSG/Mech.U. breakdown is based on either direct VW documentation, discussions with my VW Service Manager and/or service reps, VW tech reps, NHTSA officials, posted claims here on vortex along with my own observations and experiences. "Smear Campaign"?







As a veteran Wash.DC photojournalist, I have direct access to ALL the media I want at a drop of a hat... If I really wanted to "smear" VW as you claim, it wouldn't be very hard for me to do nor would it be done here on vortex that's for sure!





















I have no desire to "smear" VW... they're doing a pretty good job of it all by themselves. Attacking the messenger is standard fair... and I forgive you.
A "smear" to me is deliberately spreading a lie. If exposing the truth before someone gets seriously injured is a "smear" to you, then I'm very sorry bcze1, you're wrong. The truth hurts sometimes. 
You sound like an intelligent guy but it appears to me that you're in denial about how bad (and dangerous) this DSG flaw really is. I strongly recommend finding someone near you who has a malfunctioning DSG and take it out for an all day spin... then you'll know what we're so concerned about.










_Modified by VWRedux at 9:06 PM 7-19-2009_


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Smear Campaign??This guy must work in Herndon, VA..lol*

If you want a smear campaign...lol I own a tdi..I like my tdi.. I am trying to let VW know that this thing could possibly kill someone. I don't know if any of you remember the run away audi 5000's? Pedal Placement..I know. But, when you have 40 year old women pushing their kids through the wall of the garage...or you see an audi 5000 resting on the diving board in the backyard..all it takes is a Motor Trend or 60 minutes episode to submarine the entire company. It took Audi over a decade to recover from the 5000. Unfortunately, the pedal placement and pedal feel where the only engineering flaw. People thought they were hitting the brake..instead it was the accelerator pedal..oooops. The VW DSG is in fact a problem for VW and the owners of these cars with bad trans are NOT being taken care of by VW . If you have been without your car for several weeks...get an attorney..file a complaint with the NHTSA...File with your states attorney general....Weeks out of service??If you are putting up with this, you might need to put skirts in your wardrobe. sorry ladies. This is not a smear campaign...it is reality. Feel free to ask the passengers that were in my car about my car slipping into neutral at 70mph...in four lanes of traffic...on a major interstate. The car did not regain a gear until 35 or 40...I'm talking I-95 here folks...It's only a matter of time before someone is T-boned..killed..something in that scenario range. VW/Audi...has a very short memory....the audi 5000 was a smear campaign...THIS IS REALITY. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: (saaber2)*

Don't worry..we wouldn't want to hurt OUR resale value. Which VW dealership do you work for??? Sounds like a SAAB story.


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: (bcze1) VW I.T.*

I think you work for VW NA???Michigan or Northern VA??? Your sterling recall quotes...honda odyssey..etc(it was the valve bodies on the ody trans by the way.) are very similar to the BS that VW legal threw at my attorney. Didn't get VW very far considering I had statements from ALL the passengers in my 2009 tdi jetta. 1/3 of all 2002 bmw 7series were bought back with few questions asked by the company. Why???Because they run a classy operation. Not a Puebla sweat shop.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: Smear Campaign??This guy must work in Herndon, VA..lol (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
How would you like to tell your story on the air to the chief consumer reporter for "Good Morning America" of ABC TV? I could arrange it.... and it wouldn't be meant to "smear" VW either, but as a simple "Wake-Up Call" to a giant who is asleep at the wheel.









_Modified by VWRedux at 12:08 AM 7-20-2009_

The main problem with what you are talking about is the proof isn't there to say that a large percentage of these transmissions have had this problem. Maybe I am wrong but how many documented failures do you have and how many DSG transmissions have been built?
Another problem with the news angle is it doesn't have the same "impact" as driving through walls and running into things (Audi unintended acceleration). I am guessing the average person doesn't really care that some percentage of VW/Audi failures could result in the car popping into neutral.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Smear Campaign??This guy must work in Herndon, VA..lol (VWRedux)*

VWRedux,
I originally respected your effort to raise awareness of DSG problems. I even modified my signature so that people could more easily find where to file a complaint. But the more I read from you and other posters this looks like a witch hunt. I am going to withdraw from supporting this effort. That does not mean that I oppose it. I wish you the best of luck, I just don't want to be associated with this effort.
Saaber2


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
A "smear" to me is deliberately spreading a lie. If exposing the truth before someone gets seriously injured is a "smear" to you, then I'm very sorry bcze1, you're wrong. The truth hurts sometimes. 
You sound like an intelligent guy but it appears to me that you're in denial about how bad (and dangerous) this DSG flaw really is. I strongly recommend finding someone near you who has a malfunctioning DSG and take it out for an all day spin... then you'll know what we're so concerned about.









Come on a reporter like yourself should know that a smear campaign doesn't have to include lies, sensationalizing and exaggerating the truth is more than sufficient. You post something negative in pretty much every DSG related thread in any Vortex forum. You've made incorrect assumptions about the 7sp DSG boxes in an attempt to bolster your case. You've made multiple posts stating that someone's DSG WILL fail, its just a matter of time. You've used unverifiable 'facts' to make your case seem more alarming than it is on its own. 
Lets just look at your latest post that said 4 dealerships in your area have averaged 28 mechatronic failures per month. I don't buy it, not for a second, as it doesn't pass the common sense test. That's 112/mo or 1,344 annually in your area alone. VW doesn't even sell that many DSG equipped cars in the US in a month, likely not even 2 months. There aren't even 50k DSG equipped VW's in the entire US and you're telling us that over 2% of them live in your area and have failed mechu units? And why is it that my local dealer, one of the largest VW dealers in the US, had only seen a handful of failures as of a month ago?
All that aside, I think you're misunderstanding my point. I don't doubt that when present this problem is severe and potentially dangerous. But I find it very hard to believe the problem is nearly as wide spread as you say. I haven't been able to find a bad one to test drive, because of the 8 or so DSG owners I know (R32 + GTI's) none of them have had a problem. Neither of the 2 I've owned have had a problem. And my DSG experience is every bit as valid as yours despite the fact mine is problem free.
Again, I wish you success in having your car repaired and sincerely hope that no one is harmed in the event their mechu fails at a bad time. But to put it simply your methods of raising awareness stink. 

_Quote, originally posted by *badbadtdi2009* »_I think you work for VW NA???Michigan or Northern VA??? 

Nope, purchasing & distribution for a small restaurant chain in Denver, CO. I'm simply an informed consumer.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (bcze1)*

I would check with your high volume dealerships.... especially those selling high numbers of DSG cars.... my dealership has cars stacked up waiting for Mech.U.'s. In fact, they're offering to tow the car back to your home during the waiting period. (It's also to divert shop time so as to limit their "Lemon Law" liability)








VW has sold over a million DSG cars worldwide... of course the majority are doing fine... for now.. but compare the DSG with other designs which have had more than 70 years of refinement and you'll understand the jury is still out on the VW DSG! Besides, we're no longer talking about reliability here are we? We're talking about safety and possibly saving lives. Even if the actual number was 1%, that's a 1,000 people who would be at risk! That's one too many in my book. (The number is no doubt more than this though.) 
Back to longevity/reliability: Let's see where we are in another 5 years when the 1st generation wet clutch 6sp DSG cars really start to mature....








You guys are giving me way too much credit here... the truth will be told sooner or later, with or withiut me, or you. 
Otherwise guys, if that's how you feel, then no problemo!










_Modified by VWRedux at 6:41 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
We're talking about safety and saving lives. Even if the actual number was 1%, that's a 1,000 people who would be at risk! (The number is no doubt more than this though.) 


When I read stuff like this it makes me laugh. This is probably the most common way to get people on board for any policy, safety item or new law even if the chances of it happening are tiny. If I followed what you were saying, not only would I worry about my transmission going out but also that I might die when it happens. 
Above you said "There are many, many near misses on public record" I am surprised, can you send me to these? You are throwing out numbers and "facts" that you can't show proof of, then when people tell you your numbers don't add up you move on. You might be right that news and TV can make any issue look extreme but I am completely against items like this that can't show numbers and statistics to back them up. 
You said "compare the DSG with other designs which have had more than 70 years of refinement and you'll understand the jury is still out on the VW DSG!". This I completely agree with. I had some reservations about buying a car with this transmission but did it anyway. Time will tell. I also wonder if they have direct injection perfected.
Good luck with your transmission issue.


----------



## woofsburger (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (dmorrow)*

VWRedux,
I hate to heap on here, but I have to admit I concur with the last few posts pertaining to your recent hyper-activity on the DSG subforum. None of the below is a flame, so just relax.
I currently have a DSG-equipped car that's waiting on a backordered MU to arrive, so I can certainly empathize with your basic cause. However, to say that you're depicting the situation as out of proportion, would be an understatement. The vortex is by far the largest VW internet forum in existence, and until you came along, we had, at most, a handful of post per day in this subforum. And they were nice, informative posts to add to the fray of our DSG issue. They really helped form a nice archive on the situation. It wasn't like reading half an issue of the National Enquirer, like it is now with you going all out in this subforum. 
FWIW- I'm on a smaller, regional VW forum with plenty of MkV DSG's running around. Until I introduced them to my issue, there had been no one with a similar problem since the start of that forum. We're talking about car guys/gearheads who are in tune to what is going on mechanically with their vehicles. A-retentive guys, not ignorant masses.
In closing, I'll leave you with a tidbit I learned long ago when it comes to internet forum behavior- _read more, post less_. 
Take care.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (dmorrow)*

Near misses... spend a few days reading all of the DSG posts on vortex under the DSG forum... go back a few years as well... use the link to the NHTSA and punch up all the years and cars that were equipped with DSG's, look under "Complaint Summaries" and read them all.... Go to Youtube and do the same... Google DSG Problems, DSG Malfunctions, DSG Issues, DSG Failures etc etc.... Call your local dealerships and ask how many DSG/Mech.U. failures they have repaired..... etc.
Must I go on... you guys wish me to have foot notes too I'd bet?... You all with happy cars simply don't get it.... you'll never get it until you're on the road and your car simply goes kaput, maybe as you're climbing a steep hill... with many cars and 18 wheelers on your tail, you hit the gas, the engine revs up freely to red line but the drive wheels have no power... no control... kill the messengers is all you know how to do... that's fine... but worthless... we have the truth on our side.
Take care.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (woofsburger)*

"In closing, I'll leave you with a tidbit I learned long ago when it comes to internet forum behavior- read more, post less."
Thanks... I'll take it under advisement.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (dmorrow)*

11 page TDI thread on DSG Failures from 2006: http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=147504
15 pages of Audi DSG failures from 2007: http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/foru...t=100
And check out this poor fellow's close call story from 2007: http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/f...16053
DSG Let Down Test: http://www.cincitdi.com/not-ev...ssion
I guess if you search for something, you will find it, and these links represent just a fraction of what's really out there on Google. This DSG thing appears to have been years in the making. Why hasn't VW done more to improve the failure rate all these years? It's VW's little dark secret isn't it? 
Man... I never saw so much negative bs about a single type transmission in my all my 55 years of working on cars! 
And I thought my Nissan's CVT had issues... compared to this, it's a gem!


_Modified by VWRedux at 1:31 AM 7-21-2009_


----------



## pokipoki (Aug 15, 2006)

Note: I know very little about cars, I have no idea what a Mechatronic unit is but here is my issue.
- Had an oil leak 6 months back, Audi said they fixed it.
- Had occasional leaks after.
- Occasionally going around corners at 15-20 mph would get a "jerk" in power coming out of the corner when putting on the gas.
- Last week had the blinking PRDNS while going 70+. 
- Had flashing engine icon the next morning.
- Took into the dealer - told me it's leaking not oil but transmission fluid.
- Audi road tested my car for another day, determined that the whole transmission needs to be replaced (under warranty).
- Now waiting for the transmission to arrive and be installed.
- Good news, gave me a S4 loaner, bad news it smells like an ashtray inside.

At only 37,000 miles I will be putting my complaint in too with the NHTSA.
I'll post any more info when I get my full paperwork from the dealer.


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

ODI HAS RECEIVED 12 VEHICLE OWNER COMPLAINTS (VOQ'S) ALLEGING INCIDENTS OF LOSS OF MOTIVE POWER WHILE DRIVING DUE TO A MALFUNCTION OF THE DIRECT SHIFT GEARBOX (DSG) TRANSMISSION USED IN THE SUBJECT VEHICLES. IN MOST INCIDENTS, THE DSG MALFUNCTION EITHER SPONTANEOUSLY SELF-CORRECTED OR WAS TEMPORARILY CORRECTED AFTER THE ENGINE WAS STOPPED AND RESTARTED. THREE COMPLAINTS INDICATE THAT THE VEHICLE HAD TO BE TOWED. IN ADDITION, ODI HAS RECEIVED 15 COMPLAINTS ALLEGING SAFETY CONCERNS WITH HARSH SHIFTING EITHER DURING LOW SPEED PARKING MANEUVERS, WHILE ACCELERATING FROM A STOP OR DURING UPSHIFTS/DOWNSHIFTS AT SPEED. A PRELIMINARY EVALUATION HAS BEEN OPENED TO ASSESS THE FREQUENCY AND SAFETY CONSEQUENCES OF THE DSG TRANSMISSION MALFUNCTIONS.


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

http://nhthqnwws112.odi.nhtsa....1.pdf


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (pokipoki)*

Sorry to hear this has happened to your car pokipoki, but happily nothing severe occurred when it happened. You did the right thing and a new DSG tranny will hopefully make your car as good as new.
Please file that NHTSA report as soon as possible while the facts are still fresh in your memory. Remember to include what happened on the highway in your report.
Good luck


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (badbadtdi2009)*

BadBadtdi posted: http://nhthqnwws112.odi.nhtsa....1.pdf
______________________________________
Hey Badbadtdi and all.... we did it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














to all who have recently filed their NHTSA reports.... thank you! 
Please, even though the NHTSA has officially opened an investigation, that doesn't mean you shouldn't file anymore. If indeed you have experienced a DSG failure of some kind, please file your report ASAP. The link is at the top of this thread... thanks!








Now let's see how VW handles it... if they truly wish to gain back our respect, they'll do the right thing and issue a comprehensive Safety Recall on all DSG equipped vehicles. The problem for them, (besides the bad PR it will generate and the possible loss of sales) will be what would be the best and most effective corrective action plan to initiate?










_Modified by VWRedux at 1:45 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *badbadtdi2009* »_http://nhthqnwws112.odi.nhtsa....1.pdf


That's great, but I hope they also cover the other vehicles that use the DSG as well.


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

WHILE DRIVING AT APPROXIMATELY 65 MPH ON I-95, CAR DISENGAGED FROM TRANSMISSION. ENGINE REVVED, BUT SLOWED DOWN. AT APPROXIMATELY 45 MPH, TRANSMISSION RE-ENGAGED. AT SAME TIME, CENTER DISPLAY FLICKERED AND BEGAN INDICATING ALL DRIVE MODES. ON JULY 10, 2009, WHILE STOPPED AT AN INTERSECTION, THE SAME THING HAPPENED. WHEN I PRESSED THE ACCELERATOR, THE ENGINE REVVED, BUT TRANSMISSION DIDN'T ENGAGE, AND WOULDN'T ENGAGE, UNTIL I RESTARTED THE CAR. AS THE INTERSECTION WAS ON A SLIGHT DOWNGRADE, THIS LEFT ME IN THE MIDDLE OF THE INTERSECTION, UNTIL I WAS ABLE TO RESTART THE VEHICLE. *TR 
from
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/c...ype=1


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (badbadtdi2009)*

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/c...ype=1
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/c...ype=1
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/c...ype=1
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/c...ype=1
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/c...ype=1
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/c...ype=1
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/c...ype=1
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/c...ype=1
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/c...ype=1
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/c...ype=1
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/c...ype=1
This is just a small sample of complaints about the DSG...Happy Reading. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: (bcze1)*

"Why Ike..whatever do you mean?" "I'm your huckelberry."
Maybe poker isn't your game...or the dsg forum.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (badbadtdi2009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badbadtdi2009* »_"Why Ike..whatever do you mean?" "I'm your huckelberry."
Maybe poker isn't your game...or the dsg forum.

Hah, its like I'm playing cards with my bother's kids. 
Regardless I'll restate my point because you seem to be avoiding it...Its not that I doubt the problem can be severe and possibly dangerous. I simply do not think its as widespread as some have made it out to be.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_ I simply do not think its as widespread as some have made it out to be. 

You said you "think" so? So are you admitting you're no better than us on the other side of this issue? You and others have asked us for proof to substantiate our claims... we have provided many links, some dating back 3 or more years... but where's your proof supporting your opinion or claim? *What are you basing your "think"ing on... huh, old wise one?*








In the medical world, doctors are encouraged to file an AERS, or Adverse Drug Event with the FDA if they observe any issues, especially with new drugs. (ie COX-2 drugs like Bextra, Celebrex, etc) But a Harvard study found that less than 1% ever do and the FDA admits that for every AERS they receive, thousands more come to light only after they initiate a review.
I believe the same must apply here.


_Modified by VWRedux at 3:45 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (badbadtdi2009)*

Check out this R32's DSG story and what VW discovered!
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...94482


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
You said you "think" so? So are you admitting you're no better than us on the other side of this issue? You and others have asked us for proof to substantiate our claims... we have provided many links, some dating back 3 or more years... but where's your proof supporting your opinion or claim? What are you basing your "think"ing on... huh, old wise one?


Must you be so patronizing? 
I'm basing my opinion on personal experience with this gearbox, some background in QC, and knowledge of the 'big picture'. To keep things simple, lets look at it like this...To date VW & BW have produced nearly 1.5 million DSG's. You'd have to provide 15,000 links to prove that even 1% of DSG's and/or Mechu units have failed. How do YOU substantiate your claim that this issue is as widespread as you say?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
Must you be so patronizing? 
I'm basing my opinion on personal experience with this gearbox, some background in QC, and knowledge of the 'big picture'. To keep things simple, lets look at it like this...To date VW & BW have produced nearly 1.5 million DSG's. You'd have to provide 15,000 links to prove that even 1% of DSG's and/or Mechu units have failed. How do YOU substantiate your claim that this issue is as widespread as you say?

Show me the beef or keep silent for awhile, please... it's embarrassing. 
1.5 Million DSG's? Show me the data link where you got this false number. I believe you are the one now exaggerating. And yes, I've posted many times that the large majority of DSG's must be working fine... (hopefully for now!). Can you say the same about what we may believe?... probably not... sad. 
But based on the law of averages, and based on the written testimonies of many DSG owners found on-line all over the world and recently with the Federal Gov., most people probably don't even realize if their DSG is working fine or not. It's not necessary to have the Flash-of-Death or the tranny completely stop working in order to have a malfunctioning DSG. Most are probably not even aware of it.
I'll bet you... when this DSG story hits the media with a full explanation of the issues and a list of the malfunctioning symptoms, (most likely since the NHTSA has officially launched an investigation into the '08-'09 VW DSG), every DSG owner will now recognize their DSG issue and will come forward with their cars... I strongly feel it will be in large numbers too. (The NHTSA claims over 50,000 units produced may be affected, that's nearly 5%! A large number of people who may be at risk... I'd say!) But only then shall we see who has a better feel for the unpredictable.
Until then..... have a nice day.










_Modified by VWRedux at 4:26 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
Show me the beef or keep silent for awhile, please... it's embarrassing. 










_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_1.5 Million DSG's? Show me the data link where you got this false number. I believe you are the one now exaggerating. And yes, I've posted many times that the large majority of DSG's must be working fine... (hopefully for now!). Can you say the same about what we may believe?... probably not... sad. 

As of Jan '08 VW had sold over a million DSG's worldwide, with over 360,000 of those in 2008 alone. From that data one can easily extrapolate that over 1.5million have been sold to date, especially as it has made its way into more and more models since.
http://www.volkswagengroupamer...G.htm

_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_I'll bet you... when this DSG story hits the media with a full explanation of the issues and a list of the malfunctioning symptoms, (most likely since the NHTSA has officially launched an investigation into the '08-'09 VW DSG), every DSG owner will now recognize their DSG issue and will come forward with their cars... I strongly feel it will be in large numbers too. (The NHTSA claims over 50,000 units produced may be affected, that's nearly 5%! A large number of people who may be at risk... I'd say!) But only then shall we see who has a better feel for the unpredictable.

I love your spin! People don't know their car isn't working right until the media tells them so.








BTW, the NHTSA claim affects 50k cars because that's all that have been sold in the USA. The NHTSA doesn't care about the other 1.45mil+ sold in ROW.


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_Until then..... have a nice day.


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

50,000 units..not widespread...what a joke.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (badbadtdi2009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badbadtdi2009* »_50,000 units..not widespread...what a joke.


I see you're new to QC analysis. The 50k listed on the NHTSA report is the total population of DSG equipped cars in the USA. It does not specify if 5, 5,000 or all 50,000 may or may not be affected with a problem. 


_Modified by bcze1 at 3:55 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

With the potential of 1.5 million rolling WMDs all just about to go off any minute, taking all the occupants in the car along with any busload full of kids or train full of passengers, we might be looking at a lot of roadside graveyards. Be prepared to do a lot of bicycling because all these highways/roads will be effectively closed down from the utter destruction caused by biggest rogue arsenal outside the former Soviet Union.


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

Potomac MD...Cary NC....look at at the medium income and educational level for thest two locals. Welcome to the seventh circle of hell VW.


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

Not that this matters, any more than VW DSG problems.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (bcze1)*

So in all the years the DSG has been in production, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007 and 2008, VW produced a known record of 1,000,000 DSG units in cars... (with some not being sold yet) We all know this... we've all seen the data dozens of times. 
But then you deduce, out of thin air, that in less than one year, (Jan.'09 through July '09) VW had the capacity to produce another 500,000 units, (maybe they're keeping them in boxes somewhere just in case they need warranty replacements...







) That's half of what took them 6 years to make in less than 6 months, and even if it were 18 months, I doubt they would have the capital nor the manpower to make another half million units in that short period of time! Why would they even try? Doesn't make any sense at all, not even smart business sense either. Whatever the case may be, it's just your opinion, based on your perceptions, which is no difference from us.
So okay.., okay........ mmmmm
I rest my case!










_Modified by VWRedux at 9:42 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_So in the all the years the DSG has been in production, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007 and 2008, VW produced a known record of 1,000,000 DSG units in cars... (with some not sold yet) We all know this... we've all seen the data dozens of times. 
But then you deduct out of thin air that in less than one year, VW had the capacity to produce another 500,000 units, (maybe they're in boxes as future warranty replacements...







) That's half of what took them 6 years to make! Okay dude.......... I rest my case!


















I'll go over it again: As of *Jan 22 2008* they had sold 1mil, so that number essentially excludes 2008 sales. They sold 364k in the last 11 months of 2007. Lets assume they sold that many again in 2008, that makes 1,364,000. Now we're over six months into 2009 and they only needed to sell 136k more to reach 1.5mil. And as I said before, more models now offer DSG than in Jan 2008 so the number is likely increasing more rapidly.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (bcze1)*

bcze1 says: _"I'll go over it again"_
No thanks... I'm done with this tiny dispute.......










_Modified by VWRedux at 11:57 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (badbadtdi2009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badbadtdi2009* »_50,000 units..not widespread...what a joke.


And it really doesn't have to be 1% or widespread if the issue is real.
VW just needs to investigate the issue scientifically by reviewing DSG repair logs from all dealers.
fyi-
Less than 1% of people who own iPods have reported that their iPod devices(just seen this on the news) have caught on fire or exploded for no reason. Apple has no comment. If news like this gets traction, it could give Apple iPods a bad name and kill sales.
The same can happen if VW doesn't do some investigation now before the reporters catch wind of this and put their spin on things like VW has been notified of the issue and severity but since the percentage is low, they have no comment. 
I've personally only had a few small issues.
1. Going reverse on a hill, I get the bucking bronco issue.
2. Sometimes when I floor it from a dead stop, it shifts(slams) roughly through the gears. 
3. Once when I tried to merge into traffic from a stop, the car did not move for about 1-2 seconds when I gave it gas then suddenly took off and I almost didn't make into traffic safetly & could have caused an accident.
It's time VW at least do some scientific research and investigation into the DSG issues before a death or serious accident occurs.


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

possible fix if this has not been posted here
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...94482


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (T1noandaudi)*

Yes the link was previously posted... but it's a new bit of information, isn't it? Very interesting that VW sent a tech to rip apart his unit, discover the true cause, "a float" of some kind inside the Mecha.U. where either the Teflon coating wore off, or wasn't ever present, causing the float to stick in its bore as the DSG heated up, and then did nothing about it!


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (piston)*

Piston said: "VW just needs to investigate the issue scientifically by reviewing DSG repair logs from all dealers." 
VW already has this information because they have had to pay the bill. Otherwise you're right piston, but it won't be VW looking into their own DSG/Mech.U. warranty service records... It's routine during a Federal investigation of this nature that all records VW has on file pertaining to the malfunctioning DSG transmissions to be turned over to Federal investigators. This record will eventually be made public since it serves the public interest. Then we shall see the true scope of the problem.


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

can some one actually explain or know the name of that teflon plate called so i can bring it up to the dealer.
cause my dealership is rather incompetent.
im tired of "THATS NORMAL" response from them.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (T1noandaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T1noandaudi* »_can some one actually explain or know the name of that teflon plate called so i can bring it up to the dealer.
cause my dealership is rather incompetent.
im tired of "THATS NORMAL" response from them.

Still looking for the name myself... however, why not go back to that R32 thread above, print it out and hand a copy to your service rep for starters?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_Piston said: "VW just needs to investigate the issue scientifically by reviewing DSG repair logs from all dealers." 
VW already has this information because they have had to pay the bill. Otherwise you're right piston, but it won't be VW looking into their own DSG/Mech.U. warranty service records... It's routine during a Federal investigation of this nature that all records VW has on file pertaining to the malfunctioning DSG transmissions to be turned over to Federal investigators. This record will eventually be made public since it serves the public interest. Then we shall see the true scope of the problem.








Then how come GM did not disclose the reason for their own version of automobile WMD?
http://www.motorauthority.com/....html
Now who is going to start their own investigation? This could be a bigger coverup than the JFK assasination


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Then how come GM did not disclose the reason for their own version of automobile WMD?
http://www.motorauthority.com/....html
Now who is going to start their own investigation? This could be a bigger coverup than the JFK assasination

But at least they admit to the issue and are going to solve it whereas VW appears to not accept the issue(yet) until the sabar rattling from consumers get louder.
"Now a General Motors spokesman says the problem has been identified, and therefore can be solved,"


----------



## SKUDRIVER (Jul 22, 2009)

08 Jetta Wolfsburg. Had "lost power" like it went in to nuetral twice while trying to turn left thru traffic almost getting smoked...wife & kids in the car. Have an appointment for this & the recall on the driveshaft bolts next week. I love this car but it will be gone fast. No way in hell I could ever trust having my family in it again...gee maybe it will engage before that semi smoke us all. This was my first import after putting up with the big 3's **** all these years. I never experienced a life threatening issue with the crap coming out of Detroit. Sure it falls apart & the fit & finish sucks...but this is BS. I came accross this site today trying to research this issue. Glad I did. C-ya VW.


----------



## 09vdubgti (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: (thomas17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thomas17* »_I'm going on my 3rd DSG/Mechatronics Unit. I have a 08 wolfsburg with 31,000 miles. The very first day I had the car in broke down with 101 miles on it. Flashing PRNDS and it would not shift into any other gears or reverse. Had it towed to dealer and waited 3 weeks for new Mechatronics Unit. For a few days it was fine then it started with jerking,hard down shifts from 3 to 1 in drive. Backing up was scarry at times. Brought it back to the same dealer 4 different times and they said this was normal for DSG. Got tired of hearing the same story from them and took it to another dealership and they said it was mechatronics unit and its on order for last 3 1/2 weeks. I love the car but with all these problems coming up with DSG I'm thinking of trading it in when I get it back. I've had many VW's in my time and never had problems like this. 

dont trade it in, its the third time get ur money back lemon law!


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

Bonnie Gelfusa
Mediation/Arbitration VW
Phone: 248-754-3591
Fax: 248-754-6504
[email protected]
Fax all the repair documentation to this number. Send an email with your contact info.
Tell them you will sue if nothing is done.


----------



## SKUDRIVER (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm not a sue type person. I'll let the dealership address it, then sell it. The seed has been planted & I just don't feel safe not knowing when/if it will happen again. Too bad cuz I really like this car: value, fit/finish, fun factor. Bottom line tho all the import hype that they are over & above American cars is not there. They just have their own set of problems & cost twice as much to fix. I can buy a Ford with a 100K mile warranty, have it paid off & into something else before it expires. At 38, we will be buying a lot more vehicles...not VW tho. All the things I've been PO'ed about over the years with my domestics don't add up to this. None of them were safety related.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (SKUDRIVER)*

I feel your pain...







But I would sell it now SKUDRIVER before it's resale value takes a nose dive. (When and if this DSG thing ever hits the media.)


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*









UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE
Thanks to you all, DSG failures are finally under the spot light it deserves. Many are asking me for numbers. So far the NHTSA has only received complaints on 2008-'09 VW DSG vehicles... such as R-32's, GTI's, Eos, and Jetta's. They claim that approx. 50,000 DSG units (cars) were produced during this period. The agency's investigation, (which only started on the 17th) will provide the true number of cars VW has already serviced with malfunctioning DSG's, how many 'call backs' or repeated repairs they have performed, how many DSG repairs are still pending, (estimated to be high hundreds) and the potential safety risks that may exist to the rest of them with functioning DSG cars. 
*Then depending on the action VW decides to voluntarily take, (Yes, I said voluntarily take, the NHTSA has NO power to force VW to do anything) it will determine how many cars (if any) will be recalled by VWoA. Sad but that's how it's set up! *
If 2006 and 2007 DSG owners wish to be part of this investigation, they better file a report with the NHTSA as soon as possible! I don't mean to raise expectations here, but it's rumored that complete new transmissions may be in the works for the worst affected cars. (According to my source, Mech.U. replacements appear to be causing more problems than they're actually solving in most cases.)
Stay tuned....










_Modified by VWRedux at 1:14 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4S7WEAMbM4Q&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks like it is making the news:
http://jalopnik.com/5321361/nh...sions
60 minutes, here it comes.
Forget the Bush/Cheney Secret spying/wiretapping/assassin team/illegal war / Gulf of Tonkin/Kennedy assassination, this is the real deal.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (LWNY)*

Thanks LWNY... boy, did you read some of the replies to the story? Some people are just so stupid.....


----------



## pokipoki (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (pokipoki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pokipoki* »_Note: I know very little about cars, I have no idea what a Mechatronic unit is but here is my issue.
- Had an oil leak 6 months back, Audi said they fixed it.
- Had occasional leaks after.
- Occasionally going around corners at 15-20 mph would get a "jerk" in power coming out of the corner when putting on the gas.
- Last week had the blinking PRDNS while going 70+. 
- Had flashing engine icon the next morning.
- Took into the dealer - told me it's leaking not oil but transmission fluid.
- Audi road tested my car for another day, determined that the whole transmission needs to be replaced (under warranty).
- Now waiting for the transmission to arrive and be installed.
- Good news, gave me a S4 loaner, bad news it smells like an ashtray inside.

At only 37,000 miles I will be putting my complaint in too with the NHTSA.
I'll post any more info when I get my full paperwork from the dealer.

Picked up my car today.
This what my paperwork said:
########
Cause : Defective transmission
Correction:TAC#481224. Road test to verify concern. Ran GFF(P1707). Found trans pan bolts loose causing fluid loss. Recovered only about 1 qt. fluid. Inspected and found small metal particles in pan. Reinstall pan and refilled fluid. Road test. Found hard shift in reverse and 1st. Rescan car (P1815).
Replace trans. Flush and clean cooler lines. Road test.
#########
In the parts list it has Gear Oil and Gearbox (REMFG)
I assume REMFG means remanufactured, gee thanks AUDI!
It was all under warranty but FYI it would have cost $4803.74


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (pokipoki)*

PokiPoki said: "In the parts list it has Gear Oil and Gearbox (REMFG)
I assume REMFG means remanufactured, gee thanks AUDI!
It was all under warranty but FYI it would have cost $4803.74"
_____________________________________________________
That's funny, just yesterday I was told that there are no remanufactured DSG's to be had, not only that but that they DON'T EVEN EXIST!! 
That only new DSG units were available...








Thanks for the update.... How does it drive?


----------



## pokipoki (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
Thanks for the update.... How does it drive?











So far so good. Sent in my report to the NHTSA too.


----------



## thomas17 (May 31, 2008)

Submitted my complaint to NHTSA and also Florida Lemon law. Dealer took my Jetta in on June 12, 2009 and today is July 25, 2009 and still waiting.


----------



## randy (Feb 18, 1999)

Well, I had a DSG TDI on my list of cars to buy, not anymore!


----------



## GTI_Fahrenheit (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Too bad I'm not in the U.S.
I have a 2007 GTI with DSG and experienced the failure on the weekend while turning at an intersection... that could have been ugly... after waiting over night the check engine light is no longer on and everything seems fine. Was going to take the car in right away, may wait till the next regular service now.
While I can't submit to the NHTSA I have submitted a note to the Canadian equivalent.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (GTI_Fahrenheit)*

Hey GTI_Fahrenheit don't despair... both of our countries have reciprocity... you can report it to the NHTSA as well.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (T1noandaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T1noandaudi* »_can some one actually explain or know the name of that teflon plate called so i can bring it up to the dealer.
cause my dealership is rather incompetent.
im tired of "THATS NORMAL" response from them.

x1000
I don't get why there is all this arguing going on in this thread anyway? Like the guys that want to deny that this is a real problem, WTF is wrong with you guys? Seriously. You're just as bad as the dealer that gives the "that's normal" or "I never heard of that" *bullcrap* lines.
If you don't have the problem, then that's fine for you, I get that. Why come on a thread and antagonise people that _do_ have issues?








Excuse me but you guys don't have to drive around a jerky car that has a sticker of $40k that's only a year old, while looking like a either you have a POS for a car or you're moron that can't drive a manual with the noises the thing makes and the jerky movements. If you did I can guarantee you would be wanting to find out how your problem can be solved too, not get your car back from the dealer telling you there is nothing wrong and wasting your day; and then getting comments from the peanut gallery online as well. Then going back into your car everyday for hard [auto] downshifts, jerky starts, near stalls, lurching forward, and (in some cases) worse.
Drive my car everyday the way it is for a week or two, then you come back on here and start an argument about how there is nothing wrong if you _really_ think there is nothing wrong. 
If VAG doesn't want to do anything about the problem and the NHTSA can make them do something, why are people getting up in arms about us that do have problems making reports? (Though I personally can't as I'm not in the US.) In other words we should just keep driving around our messed up cars and keep quiet just so you guys with properly working cars, don't have to read about the complaints? I'm at a total loss here as to what the motivation is behind trying to argue this issue.
The facts are that it is a problem for a lot of people, VAG isn't really do much for a lot of people (some people are getting Mechatronics units replaced others are getting the run around), and we want our cars fixed _properly_. If VW starts doing that then that's great but if they don't and it takes the intervention of a government body to have this happen, then I'm all for it.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Now it's clear why VW was so apprehensive about releasing the DSG transmission in the US


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Audi'sRevenge)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## splintz (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (VWRedux)*

have a 09 gti a month old 1300 miles with the dsg the shift indicator symbols started to flash and i had no power rpms went up and the vehicle decelerated. almost got hit on the highway. extremely pissed off right now. i haven't even made my first payment. thank god i let them talk me into the extended warranty. i filled out a complaint on the NHTSA website. when people state it takes weeks for the part, does the car sit at the dealer or is it driveable.


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (splintz)*

Would you want to drive it risking almost getting hit again if the DSG malfunctions? I would think the dealership will keep it to prevent liability but even if they tried to give it back to you, I'd tell them you were almost run over on the highway. Good luck.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (splintz)*

Wow... it's not funny, but welcome to the club... Thanks for getting out your NHTSA report.
Mechatronic Units are taking 6 weeks on average... some dealers allow owners to take cars back home, others who may be up to their necks in faulty DSG cars have even offered to tow cars back to the homes of the owners because they lack the room... this tactic also helps disqualify the owner from filing a Lemon Law complaint.
Call JM&A and demand in writing that they clearly add the words "DSG", "Mechatronic" and "Clutch Packs" to your extended warranty contract. Don't accept their word over the phone either. 
I don't know about you, but I'm trying to get VWoA to buy back the car.... I have read too many reports of repeated DSG failures after repairs to trust my son's life in a car like that, besides no matter what, the resale value of this year DSG Jetta just went down the toilet.... no thanks VW, we're done.
Please keep us posted.










_Modified by VWRedux at 12:52 AM 8-3-2009_


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

Director, Press and Public Relations
Public Relations Department
Volkswagen of America, Inc.
2200 Ferdinand Porsche Drive
Herndon, VA 20171
Phone: 703 364 7650
Fax: 703 364 7071
Wireless: 703 939 1535
[email protected]
Since VW will not issue a recall...lets make them buy some of these vehicles back...


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

Soooo...the good mech units start with trip 000's in the part #.


----------



## GTInoob (May 29, 2004)

I took my '08 GTI in for service this past Friday for a scheduled LOF. While there I told the service manager about my surging in first and reverse. The SM immediately said that there have been problems with the mechatronic unit and that they will submit the work order for a new unit, which she said would take about a month. I got a receipt of the work order for the mechatronic unit and I have a copy saying that a test drive was performed by the mechanic and that he confirmed the surging in 1st and Reverse. I was so surprised that they acted so quickly and in my favor. We will see how the rest of it pans out. I will update when it's replaced.


----------



## jried (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm having the same kinds of 3-2 and 2-1 downshift clunking issues, along with a single instance of disengagement at speed (happened last week). Just dropped my '06 A3 3.2 DSG off at Santa Monica Audi this morning to investigate.
Seems to be a real problem for Audi owners, which is a shame. I'm glad that it's becoming a known issue, though. Hopefully the dealer can identify the problem and fix it.
Edit: There are 41K miles on my car, btw.


----------



## jettaboydc (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (VWRedux)*

I'm going to purchase a extended warranty from JM&A, I bought in my 2006 GLI and I have the clucks coming from a stop from 3 to 2 to 1 and going from 1 to 2. The dealer ship charged me $112 to so call scan my DSG and they said they found fault codes. This was saturday. He then said that he would call VWOA and ask what to do. He told me to call back today. I called and he said that VWOA told him that the whole transmission needs to be replaced. Mind you it is fine once it goes pass second gear. REV is fine too. Its really just 1-2 gears. SO I got 75,000 miles on my car and told him I dont have the cash right now for this. He said go see the JM&A guy. I saw him and asked him eight times does it cover the DSG, he said a transmission is a transmission. So should I get the Warranty?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (jettaboydc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboydc* »_I'm going to purchase a extended warranty from JM&A, I bought in my 2006 GLI and I have the clucks coming from a stop from 3 to 2 to 1 and going from 1 to 2. The dealer ship charged me $112 to so call scan my DSG and they said they found fault codes. This was saturday. He then said that he would call VWOA and ask what to do. He told me to call back today. I called and he said that VWOA told him that the whole transmission needs to be replaced. Mind you it is fine once it goes pass second gear. REV is fine too. Its really just 1-2 gears. SO I got 75,000 miles on my car and told him I dont have the cash right now for this. He said go see the JM&A guy. I saw him and asked him eight times does it cover the DSG, he said a transmission is a transmission. So should I get the Warranty?

From my own personal experience w/ extended warranty (Warrantech)... once the company found out I had a expensive issue (Bad DSG) they sent a inspector to come check out the car. Upon finding out I had aftermarket suspension, they voided my warranty and refunded me 1/3 of what I paid for. WTF does suspension and DSG have to do w/ each other...nothing!
There was an exclusion page that states all kinds of crap which included modifying the suspension (of course I didn't get to see this prior to buying the warranty).
All I can recommend is...read the fine print!


----------



## jettaboydc (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (krazyboi)*

Thanks I glad I have not did any mods to my car. Its just I dont understand how it cost that much. I mean its not like I have a GT-R or a F-430 lololol


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

How much what cost? The DSG part and repair? or the warranty?
The DSG transmission control unit itself is going to be close to $3k for repairs







I'm not sure how much the whole transmission would cost.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (jettaboydc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboydc* »_I called and he said that VWOA told him that the whole transmission needs to be replaced.

A new DSG trans will run you $6,000+...I speak from experience on having mine replaced _under warranty_ that is. 
Keep us posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaboydc (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (Akira)*

WOW How much for the nissan GT-R trans, They are both made by the same company I know it is way diffrent but wowwww. I hope When I get this warranty all will be ok


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Extended warranty from JM&A (VW's choice) will not cover DSG's since they are only NOW noticing that these trannies are actually manual trannies with clutch packs. Call and have them send you in writing that they will cover DSG's, Mechatronic Mod. Units, and clutch packs in writing BEFORE handing them your $$$$$$$$$.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (jettaboydc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboydc* »_WOW How much for the nissan GT-R trans, They are both made by the same company I know it is way diffrent but wowwww.

~$20k+labor, but the GT-R's is made by Ricardo, not BW.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
~$20k+labor, but the GT-R's is made by Ricardo, not BW.
I think you are wrong. The GT-R uses a BW unit. The GT-R GT1 race car has a different engine (5.6 V8) and a Ricardo transmission. Not sure why they still bother to call it a GT-R.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (LWNY)*

"_Of course, it all starts with the motor. An all-aluminum 3.8-liter V6 is matched with twin IHI turbochargers and tuned to deliver 480 hp. Attached to the new engine via a driveshaft built from carbon-fiber composite is a six-speed dual-clutch transaxle developed with behind-the-scenes assistance from *Ricardo*, which engineered the dual-clutch unit for the 1,001-hp Bugatti Veyron_."
http://www.edmunds.com/insidel...30134


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (bcze1)*

So much misinformation out there.
Press release right out of BorgWarner's mouth:
http://www.2009gtr.com/2007/10....html

Edmunds is even contradicting itself with this article:
http://www.edmunds.com/insidel...24083
"At Tochigi, the assembly of the GT-R's rear suspension surprisingly gets nearly as much attention as the engine. It's done by a small group of technicians away from the main line, and the centerpiece of the process is the hand-assembled Borg-Warner transaxle. "


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_So much misinformation out there.


I guess so. Thanks for the correction. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Checkered24 (May 31, 2009)

As a prospective buyer, I have a couple questions. First, does anyone have a handle on how widespread the bad mechatronics problem is with the 09's? Also, any indication that it is related to certain VIN's or build dates? 
Has there been any updates into NHTSA's findings?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Checkered24)*

Wow checkered24, if we had access to that kind of data... it would be great and very helpful!... but we don't, the Feds do! VWoA will be obligated to open all their repair records and the truth about the size and scope of this issue will be known sooner or later).
We've only been able to piece together, based on internet posts, NHTSA filings and other consumer agency reports that since late 2007, DSG malfunctions have progressively gotten worse... that high volume dealers are reporting high DSG repair numbers with about a 26% return record after service has been performed. (Thus far!) So rather than a gradual improvement with product refinement, it appears that over the last few years, VW's quality control over their DSG production has fallen into the toilet.
Words out that Mech. Units with part #'s starting with 000 are the latest to hit dealer service stations... but this cannot be completely confirmed, or if it makes any real difference. Remember that Mech.U.'s are NOT the only culprit here... there have been major issues with clutch forks, external relays and/or sensors, warped clutch packs, etc.... all kinds of BS. Some of us are on our 3rd MU and others are on full DSG replacements. Will these repairs last? Too early to tell but we're keeping our fingers crossed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The worst hit cars appear to be the 08-09 models, EOS, GTI, R32, GLI, Wolfsburg Jetta's, and Audi A3's with DSG. What's the ratio? No one knows except VW. How long will these transmissions last?... How dependable is the design?... Are they safe and trustworthy?... Were DSG's ready for prime time play?... Again it's way too early in the game to be sure. 
But if I could do it all over again, I'd buy a 6 speed MT hands down until they either improve the DSG design or replace it with a more dependable model. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by VWRedux at 1:11 AM 8-9-2009_


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (jettaboydc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboydc* »_Thanks I glad I have not did any mods to my car. Its just I dont understand how it cost that much. I mean its not like I have a GT-R or a F-430 lololol

Personally I never believed the cost of the DSG is what you get charged when you buy the car. The cost of DSG is no different than a torque-converter automatic really, which doesn't sound inline with an advanced transmisison like the DSG. Though I understand automatics are actually more complicated, they are also rooted in technology that's been around for ages whereas the DSG is relatively new, one of the newest trans types out there.
So my guess is the DSG is actually "subsidised" by increasing the price of other models, namely traditional manual trans models. I.e. 6MT owners are paying for the DSG too, without knowing it. Of course this is just my own speculation, but to me it makes sense just from dollars and cents--what the DSG costs to option on the car and then what it costs to replace. The Mechatronics unit costs more money than the entire trans option, lol. Sure when you option it they're also not giving you the manual trans so you have to "subtract" that, but I still don't think it adds up...


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

Bonnie Gelfusa
Mediation/Arbitration VW
Phone: 248-754-3591
Fax: 248-754-6504
[email protected]
Fax all the repair documentation to this number. Send an email with your contact info.
Tell them you will sue if nothing is done.
I'm reposting this for anyone that is having rotten luck with their DSG. This is a hard # to get...use it wisely.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (Audi'sRevenge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi’sRevenge* »_
Personally I never believed the cost of the DSG is what you get charged when you buy the car. The cost of DSG is no different than a torque-converter automatic really, which doesn't sound inline with an advanced transmisison like the DSG. Though I understand automatics are actually more complicated, they are also rooted in technology that's been around for ages whereas the DSG is relatively new, one of the newest trans types out there.
So my guess is the DSG is actually "subsidised" by increasing the price of other models, namely traditional manual trans models. I.e. 6MT owners are paying for the DSG too, without knowing it. Of course this is just my own speculation, but to me it makes sense just from dollars and cents--what the DSG costs to option on the car and then what it costs to replace. The Mechatronics unit costs more money than the entire trans option, lol. Sure when you option it they're also not giving you the manual trans so you have to "subtract" that, but I still don't think it adds up...
DSG is 2 3 speed manual transmissions (in one casing) plus a electro-mechanical unit that does the shifting for us. So in that sense, those 2 components adds to the cost. The multi-plate wet clutch probably a little more than a single plate dry clutch.
As for cost of a slushbox, it just have to push the gears around in the planetary gears, and does not have to disengage/engage any drive mechanism since the propeller/torque converter spins the whole time.
Its like the 2.0T could possibly cost more than the 3.2 given that a completely separate turbocharger/intercooler infrastructure has to exist that isn't there in the normally aspirate engine.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (billinct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billinct* »_ had the dreaded 65 mph loss of power and blinking PRND as well, and scared the snot out of me. 


This same thing happened, but hasn't happened since then. Should i bring it in? I'm afraid of getting the "couldn't recreate issue" deal as well and just having a bunch of tech monkeys put hard miles on my car.


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

Report this to the NHTSA..Your car is not safe to drive if it has the issues you stated. VW replaced my vehicle for the same issue you are having. Good Luck.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (badbadtdi2009)*

Where's the link to make the report about this issue?


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

Go to page one of this thread...or you can call the NHTSA and they will take your account down...you will get a case evaluation #. It's important that you do this.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (badbadtdi2009)*

Here's a great page on the DSG tranny:
http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/dsg_faq.htm


----------



## 1998993C2S (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_Here's a great page on the DSG tranny:
http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/dsg_faq.htm

The author mentions my "VW settlement" regarding the DSG /cold/altitude defect. Hey,,, I've been published!! There are other Colorado'ins whom have settled with VWoA over this DSG defect too. I merely started the ball rolling as it were...
The DSG link is a well written piece,, if with a less than minor editorial componenet. IMHO. 


_Modified by 1998993C2S at 5:53 AM 8-11-2009_


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (1998993C2S)*

I filed a report today. Will they contact me about it?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_I filed a report today. Will they contact me about it?

Thanks for doing so!







Unless your complaint was very unique, or you had a severe brush with death, they probably won't call you... 
Your report to NHTSA strengthens their resolve to get VW to issue a Safety Recall on ALL DSG's... 
Every report counts.....


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (1998993C2S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1998993C2S* »_
The author mentions my "VW settlement" regarding the DSG /cold/altitude defect. Hey,,, I've been published!! There are other Colorado'ins whom have settled with VWoA over this DSG defect too. I merely started the ball rolling as it were...
The DSG link is a well written piece,, if with a less than minor editorial componenet. IMHO. 

_Modified by 1998993C2S at 5:53 AM 8-11-2009_
At least the Canadian dealers knew well enough to install engine heaters. The US dealers should have thought of that.


----------



## 1998993C2S (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_At least the Canadian dealers knew well enough to install engine heaters. The US dealers should have thought of that.

Just think of the USA VW marketing disaster where the need, any need, of an aux engine heater with an 115v extension cord is a requirement when starting the car. A notion which is counter productive to the modern diesel message VW promotes.
Without the high altitude, lower compression result the cold DSGs drag on the starting sequence would be a non-issue. However, if you operate a 1.9 TDI w/DSG in these conditions don't be surprized when it does not start. VWAG knew of this "condition" right away ... it was VWoA which made every attempt to TALK their way out of "their responcibility". 


_Modified by 1998993C2S at 10:57 AM 8-11-2009_


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe VW saw the Prius demographics and thought the people in CO that would buy these diesels are the Aspen crowd, who has their own heated garage and indoor valet, not the guys in the mountains


----------



## pleasecontactme (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (VWRedux)*

Hi -- 
If you submitted the following complaint to NHTSA, would you please get in touch with me? My email address is [email protected] Thank you very much.

Make: VOLKSWAGEN 
Model: JETTA 

Year: 2009 
Complaint Number: 10275801 
Summary: 
WHILE DRIVING IN THE FAST LANE AT APPROXIMATELY 75 MPH THE VEHICLE BEGAN TO ACT AS IF IT WERE IN NEUTRAL FAILING TO DELIVER ANY POWER TO THE WHEELS. I STRUGGLED TO GET OVER TO THE SHOULDER AND WAS NEARLY IN TWO ACCIDENTS AND I THINK I SCRUBBED ONE OF MY RIMS ON THE CURB, BUT DIDN'T NOTICE AT THE TIME SINCE I WAS FREAKED OUT. I THEN HAD TO STOP AND RESTART THE CAR TO GET IT TO DRIVE AGAIN. THIS WAS THE SIXTH TIME IN ABOUT A WEEK THAT WE HAD THE CAR ACT AS IF IT WERE IN NEUTRAL WHILE DRIVING ALONG. THIS WAS THE FIRST TIME THAT POWER WAS NOT REGAINED SHORTLY AFTER LOSING POWER. THE FRUSTRATING THING IS THAT I HAD BROUGHT THE CAR TO THE DEALER EARLIER IN THE WEEK COMPLAINING THAT A SIMILAR INCIDENT HAD OCCURRED THE PREVIOUS WEEK WHERE I HAD LOST POWER TO THE WHEELS BUT THAT I HAD REGAINED IT AFTER 5-10 SECONDS. THEY SAID THEY COULD NOT DO ANYTHING BECAUSE THEY COULDN'T REPRODUCE THE PROBLEM WHEN THEY TEST DROVE THE CAR AND THAT NO "ERRORS" SHOWED UP IN THE COMPUTER HISTORY FOR THE VEHICLE. THEY BASICALLY SAID THAT SINCE THERE WERE NO BULLETINS PUT OUT BY VW THEY COULDN'T DO ANYTHING UNTIL THE ERROR OCCURRED AGAIN. THANKFULLY I WAS CARRYING MY VIDEO CAMERA IN THE CAR AND MY GIRLFRIEND RECORDED MUCH OF THE INCIDENT. I AM EMAILING THE DEALER TODAY AND WE'LL SEE WHAT THEY HAVE TO SAY NOW. *TR


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (pleasecontactme)*

sneaky, sneaky


----------



## 09JSWTDI (Jun 17, 2009)

I would just like to make a couple of comments. I have experienced the flashing PRNDS and DSG failure. This is an issue separate from any and all other issues which I do not have personal experience with. This particular defect appears to be due to a sensor which monitors the temperature of the fluid in the DSG. It is designed to shut off the transmission if it overheats. It is designed to do this and flash the PRNDS display. What appears to be happening is that some of these are malfunctioning and shutting off the transmission during normal operation, leading to complete loss of power at speed. 
There are two issues here:
First, it is unclear why this is happening: improper installation, a bad batch, or random failure in all units. Regardless, until we know, if we ever do, this will be a ticking time bomb, in my opinion. It really is dramatic when it fails. I am not even sure that you can recover by completely shutting off the engine, as being able to put it into neutral depends on the DSG computer letting you do so. We were not able to do so. What happens is that not only do you lose power, but the engine braking can be severe enough that you decelerate abruptly.
Second, the transmission is designed this way. It says so in the manual. That is, if the sensor detects high temperature, or wrongly thinks it does, you won't get a warning, you will just lose power transmission. But you will see the PRNDS blinking as it does so. 

Finally, I will make a facetious analogy, but I like it. I knew some guys who had crazy partners. You never knew what they might do or what kind of crazy fit they would throw, and you thought, man, how does he live with that kind of unpredictability? But if you ever asked them about it, they would tell you how great she was, and how much they loved her.


----------



## splintz (Jun 29, 2009)

just got my 09 gti dsg back from dealer for same problems. they had it 5 days and could not reproduce the malfunction. after the tech contacted vw tech line they removed the mechatronics module and replaced temp/speed sensor for transmission and road tested vehicle for 15 miles. so far so good we will see if this is will stop the problem.


----------



## jried (Sep 22, 2008)

Mine's getting worse and worse. I am now a member of the blinking PRNDS console indicator club:
Edit: Nevermind. Seems to be caused by a faulty Tiptronic switch under the shifter, not the mechatronics unit. Will report back if that's not the case.


_Modified by jried at 7:08 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (jettaboydc)*

WOW so FML today. Was in New Hampshire on weekend vacation, in Franconia Notch. Parked the car at Cannon mountain, went to start it up. Started it up, and the f*cking PRNDS was flashing on the dash. The light underneath "P" on the shifter area was flashing. The shifter would not move out of park!!! ***!! Check engine light came on! Then I turn it off and the key would not come out of the ignition. I figure out which fuse is the DSG fuse and pull it and put it back in hoping that might reset something. No, doesn't work.
I call VW Roadside, and of course it's sunday so NO dealerships are open, "we can't send a mechanic out to help you". The car has to be towed to a VW dealership. "Ok, well im on a trip and I need a rental car and I HAVE to be home tonight for work tommorow". "Well you have to do that through the dealership they open tommorow". "No can't do that". "Oh ok, call enterprise/hertz/etc".
Call around and NO ONE is open on Sunday, only the airport locations and they are too far from where the VW dealer in NH would be.
I f*cking start and restart this car repeatedly and the same thing happens.
Finally, after some grace of luck, I get the car into gear and say "F*CK it we're going home!". Didn't want to chance it getting stuck like that anywhere else so I had to cut my last day of vacation real short, all thanks to some BS DSG failure. Had to fill up with gas and left the car running just in case it got stuck in gear after turning it off again.
Drove home with the check engine light for the first time on this car .
I have an appt set up for sept 5th for 30k mile service, and to address the issue I had a few months ago where the PRNDS started flashing and stuck me in neutral at highway speeds, but never did that since then. But now I can't trust the car won't strand me somewhere...


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (Jetty!)*

wait...an '07 with flashing PRNDS?
good thing that new TSB only covers '09's with temp. sensors.
just take it to the dealer and they'll fix it (or scan it and call you a liar cause they "show no codes, can't reproduce") and you can go on your merry way, driving your trusty VW DSG vehicle to get you home...or across that busy intersection....mostly...


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (csc129)*

Well it's got a check engine light from the whole deal. I'm quite certain a code is in there.


----------



## hotsk1llet98 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (VWRedux)*

Without looking at all the 6 pages, E1 does know that there is an official recall right?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4529798


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (Jetty!)*

Thats true, hopefully the code stays. And hopefully you're still under warranty. 
BTW, did you try unlocking the P-lock solenoid? There's a verbal description on how to do it in the manual, but I have kinda looked around the shifter and I can't seem to figure out how you would get to it. Just wondering if when the car was powered down if you had been able to release the solenoid and move the shifter manually with the power off if that would have helped reset things quicker.


----------



## 1998993C2S (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Maybe VW saw the Prius demographics and thought the people in CO that would buy these diesels are the Aspen crowd, who has their own heated garage and indoor valet, not the guys in the mountains

Actually, as a brain surgeon with a practice at the Vail Hospital,,,, if only the hospital heated the parking lot………
VWoA the distributor thought of nothing . . . . . 
VWAG and Borg Warner know all to well of the DSG operating parameters.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (csc129)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csc129* »_Thats true, hopefully the code stays. And hopefully you're still under warranty. 
BTW, did you try unlocking the P-lock solenoid? There's a verbal description on how to do it in the manual, but I have kinda looked around the shifter and I can't seem to figure out how you would get to it. Just wondering if when the car was powered down if you had been able to release the solenoid and move the shifter manually with the power off if that would have helped reset things quicker.

No I didn't know that it was in the manual. I checked the Manual for the fuse diagram to check and see if pulling the DSG fuse and putting it back in would help reset it or whatever, but didn't look too much into it. It was starting to rain and I was trying to call AAA/VW roadside/Hertz/budget/enterprise/National so a million things were on my mind.
The car was on when I managed to get it into reverse. For a while the key would not come out of the ignition. I managed to get it out a few times and tried again to see if it would work but it would constantly get stuck even ethough the car was off and in park, the key was refusing to come out of the ignition. Very screwy...
The car is at 29,000 miles so still in warranty. they'll be taking the car in on thursday, i'll report back as to what the diagnosis is.


----------



## dacuck (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (Jetty!)*

complaint filed ..!
i've had my used 08 R32 a few weeks .. ( it has 6,500 miles )
id say at least once each time i drive it , i have a sudden loss of power when slowy taking off from a standstill .... as if the clutch is still in ..!!? it lasts a couple seconds ... which seems like a long time when you're trying to make a left hand turn in front of oncoming traffic ..!!!
i will take it to my local dealer to see what they say ..??


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (dacuck)*

Keep us posted!


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (VWRedux)*

Here's what NHTSA has put out so far on this (partial) VW DSG recall. We really need to call NHTSA to explain that there's more to it than this. That Mech.U. failures, warped clutch packs, and bent clutch forks have the potential to be just as dangerous on 2006-2009 VW DSG cars too!
NHTSA Official Recall for DSG Temp. Sensor Dash/Flash isn't broad enough... 
_________________________________________________________

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Defect Investigation PE09035 has 1 Related Recall(s)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NHTSA Campaign ID number: 09V333000
Make/Model(s)Model/Build Year(s)AUDI / A3
2009-2010

AUDI / TT
2009

AUDI / TT ROADSTER
2009

VOLKSWAGEN / EOS
2009

VOLKSWAGEN / GTI
2009-2010

VOLKSWAGEN / JETTA
2009-2010

VOLKSWAGEN / JETTA SPORTWAGEN
2009-2010

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Manufacturer:
VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA, INC
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mfr's Report Date:
AUG 20, 2009

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Component:
POWER TRAIN:AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Potential Number of Units Affected:
16000
Summary: 
VOLKSWAGEN IS RECALLING CERTAIN MODEL YEAR 2009 AND 2010 PASSENGER CARS MANUFACTURED BETWEEN SEPTEMBER 2008 AND AUGUST 2009. THE WIRING HARNESS OF A TEMPERATURE SENSOR IN THE DIRECT SHIFT GEARBOX (DSG) MAY HAVE CONNECTOR WIRES THAT WERE INSUFFICIENTLY CRIMPED. WITH INSUFFICIENTLY CRIMPED CONNECTOR WIRES, A TEMPERATURE SENSOR HAS THE POTENTIAL TO FALSELY DETECT A HIGH GEARBOX OIL TEMPERATURE, CAUSING THE TRANSMISSION TO ABRUPTLY SHIFT TO NEUTRAL. IF THIS HAPPENS, THE SELECTOR LEVER POSITION INDICATOR WITHIN THE INSTRUMENT PANEL WILL FLASH. IN ADDITION, THE "DEPRESS BRAKE PEDAL" INDICATOR LIGHT WILL BE ILLUMINATED, ALERTING THE DRIVER TO APPLY THE BRAKES.
Consequence: 
THE ABRUPT SHIFT TO NEUTRAL COULD LEAD TO A CRASH WITHOUT WARNING.
Remedy: 
VOLKSWAGEN WILL NOTIFY OWNERS, INSPECT THE DSG AND, IF NECESSARY, REPLACE AN AFFECTED DSG TEMPERATURE SENSOR FREE OF CHARGE. THE MANUFACTURER HAS NOT YET PROVIDED A NOTIFICATION SCHEDULE. OWNERS MAY CONTACT VOLKSWAGEN AT 1-800-822-8987.
Notes: 
OWNERS MAY ALSO CONTACT THE NATIONAL HIGHWAY TRAFFIC SAFETY ADMINISTRATION'S VEHICLE SAFETY HOTLINE AT 1-888-327-4236 (TTY 1-800-424-9153), OR GO TO HTTP://WWW.SAFERCAR.GOV .


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (VWRedux)*

The recall sounds like what happened to me once on the highway yet mine's an 07.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
Summary: 
VOLKSWAGEN IS RECALLING CERTAIN MODEL YEAR 2009 AND 2010 PASSENGER CARS MANUFACTURED BETWEEN SEPTEMBER 2008 AND AUGUST 2009. THE WIRING HARNESS OF A TEMPERATURE SENSOR IN THE DIRECT SHIFT GEARBOX (DSG) MAY HAVE CONNECTOR WIRES THAT WERE INSUFFICIENTLY CRIMPED. WITH INSUFFICIENTLY CRIMPED CONNECTOR WIRES, A TEMPERATURE SENSOR HAS THE POTENTIAL TO FALSELY DETECT A HIGH GEARBOX OIL TEMPERATURE, CAUSING THE TRANSMISSION TO ABRUPTLY SHIFT TO NEUTRAL. IF THIS HAPPENS, THE SELECTOR LEVER POSITION INDICATOR WITHIN THE INSTRUMENT PANEL WILL FLASH. IN ADDITION, THE "DEPRESS BRAKE PEDAL" INDICATOR LIGHT WILL BE ILLUMINATED, ALERTING THE DRIVER TO APPLY THE BRAKES.
. 

That is 100% B.S. VW is spewing out there. VW is simply regurgitating a TSB that has been out for years. This TSB was issued a very long time before the mid 2008 recall start date.
TSB 37 06 07
Transmission, DSG, Intermittent Engagement Delay Upon Acceleration
Intermittent delay in power transfer upon acceleration. May be accompanied by a slight jerking sensation when pulling away on vehicles with DSG transmission.
Upon acceleration engine RPMs may reach between 2000 rpm and 4000 rpm before the vehicle will pull away. The complaint occurs mainly on warm engine.
Technical Background
Failure of the sensor for the transmission RPM input -G182- and for the clutch temperature sensor -G509-,caused by:
• Wiring harness connector not correctly slotted.
• Sensor faulty or wiring harness damage.
Either one of the fault entries may be logged in the fault memory:
17100 or P0716 Input Turbine/Speed Sensor (A) Circuit Range/Performance
18148 or P1740 Clutch Temperature Monitoring
Service
Note: It is not necessary to replace the Mechatronics Unit.
• Ensure that the wiring harness connector is fully seated and locked into
position, then recheck DTCs.
If DTCs are still present, further diagnosis is needed.
Check the wiring harness connector, terminal ends and harness routing
for transmission input RPM -G182- / clutch temperature sender -G509- .
If wiring harness connector, terminal ends and harness routing for
transmission input RPM -G182- / clutch temperature sender -G509- are
OK:
• Replace sensor -G182-.


_Modified by saaber2 at 3:27 PM 8-24-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_
That is 100% B.S. VW is spewing out there. VW is simply regurgitating a TSB that has been out for years. This TSB was issued a very long time before the mid 2008 recall start date. TSB 37 06 07


x10 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (saaber2)*

Hey saaber2, where did you obtain that TSB?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (1998993C2S)*

You may all wish to read this.

http://www.autoinsane.com/2009...lures/
http://www.autoinsane.com/2009...odels/


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_Hey saaber2, where did you obtain that TSB?

You used to be able to get lots of pdfs for free on golkfmarkV.com (do a goodle search) But now that thread is just a list of the TSBs. If you contact agpatel he can probabably send them to you directly.
Or you can buy from VW here for $2 but I don't know how complete there list is 
http://www.vw.ddsltd.com/cgi-b...NY=VW
Search for tsb only, then click on the tab on the upper middle right side "30-39", look for TSBs in group 37 and 38. I noticed 1around 20 DSG TSBs, including 3 for flashing gear indicator, but that was just for 08. Perhaps searching other years will bring up more.
Alldata may possibly selll them too, dunno.



_Modified by saaber2 at 9:24 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## EndlessWinter (Mar 17, 2009)

Well I filed a report for my A3 3.2 No Flash of Death but my car does do the low speed clunk lurch thing from gear 2-1 and in reverse. Also seems to have delayed shifts. Need to get some Audi representation on this!
NHTSA and VWAudi- FIGURE THIS OUT AND EXTEND YOUR RECALL!!


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (EndlessWinter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EndlessWinter* »_Well I filed a report for my A3 3.2 No Flash of Death but my car does do the low speed clunk lurch thing from gear 2-1 and in reverse. Also seems to have delayed shifts. Need to get some Audi representation on this!
NHTSA and VWAudi- FIGURE THIS OUT AND EXTEND YOUR RECALL!!

Since you have none of the issues for the current recall I think you are asking for a complete new recall. The current one has nothing to do with what you are experiencing.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (EndlessWinter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EndlessWinter* »_Well I filed a report for my A3 3.2 No Flash of Death but my car does do the low speed clunk lurch thing from gear 2-1 and in reverse. Also seems to have delayed shifts. Need to get some Audi representation on this!
NHTSA and VWAudi- FIGURE THIS OUT AND EXTEND YOUR RECALL!!

That's right... There isn't a recall on Mech.U.'s....YET! But that doesn't mean it's okay to drive your car that way... take it in and show them this thread or just demand that they fix it because that's NOT the way a DSG is supposed to operate. 
Thanks for filing a report.


----------



## ikers (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Yeah, I'm about forget waiting for a recall to happen. Let's somebody get a class action going about this.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

So I dropped my car of today. They said it might be a few days. Now I got a black 2 door rabbit S. I hope it gets fixed quickly.


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Phone Call*

The National Highway Transportation Safety Admin. called me today and asked me several questions about the details of my GTI when it was acting up. I filled out a complaint a month or two ago when it was in the shop. 
Wonder what will come of it. I told them that it is fixed, but I don't trust the transmission 100 percent anymore.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Phone Call (csc129)*

Thats interesting...Today I received a call from VWofA asking about my nhtsa report...
I stated this earlier in my DSG Issues Thread, her name was Bal Bains, I pretty high up exec that works out of the Auburn Hills location.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Phone Call (Akira)*

What did they want to know?


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Phone Call (Akira)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Akira* »_Thats interesting...Today I received a call from VWofA asking about my nhtsa report...
I stated this earlier in my DSG Issues Thread, her name was Bal Bains, I pretty high up exec that works out of the Auburn Hills location. 

you know, it could have been VWoA. I was kind of distracted until I heard NHTSA so I kind of figured it was from the NHTSA. Not sure now...








They were asking the details of my NHTSA report. I explained to them the jerking starts after 30 mins of driving, the rougher shifts compared to the new mech shifting and finally how the car was basically uncontrollable in reverse on even a slight incline. Told them its fixed now except for the occasional jerk in stop and go traffic under moderate braking. Told them the car hasn't shifted right for 22k miles and I believe the life expectancy of the whole tranny and its components has been shortened to some degree. 


_Modified by csc129 at 10:39 PM 8-28-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Phone Call (csc129)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csc129* »_
you know, it could have been VWoA. I was kind of distracted until I heard NHTSA so I kind of figured it was from the NHTSA. Not sure now...








They were asking the details of my NHTSA report. I explained to them the jerking starts after 30 mins of driving, the rougher shifts compared to the new mech shifting and finally how the car was basically uncontrollable in reverse on even a slight incline. Told them its fixed now except for the occasional jerk in stop and go traffic under moderate braking. Told them the car hasn't shifted right for 22k miles and I believe the life expectancy of the whole tranny and its components has been shortened to some degree. 

I would think it had to be NHTSA and NOT VWoA. NHTSA complaints should be completely confidential. VW has access to the complaint summaries, but they DO NOT know who reported them, unless they look up the VIN!! mmm








Good question. Let me investigate this and I'll get back to you on Monday.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Phone Call (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
I would think it had to be NHTSA and NOT VWoA. NHTSA complaints should be completely confidential. VW has access to the complaint summaries, but they DO NOT know who reported them, unless they look up the VIN!! mmm








Good question. Let me investigate this and I'll get back to you on Monday.









Yeah Dennis, I myself was caught off guard when she stated who she was. Again so you can run it by your source/sources...she said her name was Bal Bains, said she worked for VW compliance out of Auburn Hills. 
On my NHTSA report I did NOT give my VIN nor my work number. She called me at my work and wanted to know details about my NHTSA report. Let me know what you find, thanks man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Phone Call (Akira)*








Will do! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: Phone Call (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
I would think it had to be NHTSA and NOT VWoA. NHTSA complaints should be completely confidential. VW has access to the complaint summaries, but they DO NOT know who reported them, unless they look up the VIN!! mmm








Good question. Let me investigate this and I'll get back to you on Monday.









Maybe VW is just going through dealer lists of problems and back tracking this way. The dealer has your complaint, contact information, VIN number and phone number. They really don't need to know if you filed a report to investigate the problems further.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Phone Call (Akira)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Akira* »_Yeah Dennis, I myself was caught off guard when she stated who she was. Again so you can run it by your source/sources...she said her name was Bal Bains, said she worked for VW compliance out of Auburn Hills. 
On my NHTSA report I did NOT give my VIN nor my work number. She called me at my work and wanted to know details about my NHTSA report. Let me know what you find, thanks man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Spoke with NHTSA today. They claim that when we either filed our report with them on-line or by phone, we had the option to have them hold back our contact information from VWoA. (I do remember this) If we didn't check the little box, our contact information was given to VWoA officials.
So the calls you received most likely came from VW, even though NHTSA said they too have made calls. 
I think most of us would agree that complete transparency regarding our DSG experiences will help all parties with their investigations. 
As far as VW calling you at work even though you omitted some information from your NHTSA report, VWoA must have cross referenced your name and/or address. Your work phone number must be on record with your service dealership. That's the only way VW would have been able to track you down. 
Now if anyone failed to check the privacy box when they reported their DSG issue to NHTSA, you can always call them back and request to be placed on their do not call list. 
To tell you the truth though, I COULDN'T WAIT FOR VWOA'S CALL, where I proceeded to give them a piece of my mind!










_Modified by VWRedux at 11:22 PM 8-31-2009_


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Phone Call (VWRedux)*

You mean these complaints are not anonymous like internet polls? Are they going to track down those people that submitted complaints like there is no tomorrow?


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Phone Call (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
As far as VW calling you at work even though you omitted some information from your NHTSA report, VWoA must have cross referenced your name and/or address. Your work phone number must be on record with your service dealership. That's the only way VW would have been able to track you down. 

I agree 100% with you on this. They most definitely did access the dealership database and obtain my "contact" number I always give when I am in for service, it makes perfect sense. I actually kind of liked talking to her/them, having them hear directly from one of their customers. 
I think we all did a good thing pushing and make our presence known, thanks again Dennis. 
Almost 3000 miles on the new trans and everything is working great!


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Phone Call (Akira)*

Ok so my transmission problem apparently only had to do with the transmission selector... so they replaced that. I'll post more details when I get the work order tomorow.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*CHEAP is CHEAP is... CHEAP.............*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_Ok so my transmission problem apparently only had to do with the transmission selector... so they replaced that. I'll post more details when I get the work order tomorow.

You see! This DSG tranny must have looked so amazing on CAD, but when the total price came in to build it right, some bozo accountant at VW must have added their 2 cents and forced them to price it down... 
EVERYTHING associated with this DSG appears to failing.... Temperature Sensors, Mechatronic Module Units, DSG Solenoids, Warped Clutch Packs, Wiring Harnesses, Bent Clutch Forks, and now even the damn Shift Selector! What's next? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif










_Modified by VWRedux at 5:24 PM 9-1-2009_


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: CHEAP is CHEAP is... CHEAP............. (VWRedux)*

Flux Capacitor?


----------



## 08blackwolfsburg (May 9, 2009)

*Re: CHEAP is CHEAP is... CHEAP............. (csc129)*

seems like Volkswagen of America is finally doing something to help: 
News Release Issued: August 28, 2009 3:54 PM EDT
Volkswagen Group of America Announces Customer Service Program
HERNDON, Va., Aug. 28 /PRNewswire/ -- Volkswagen Group of America, Inc. (VWGoA) today announced it would initiate a new customer service program to address concerns raised by its customers with certain Direct Shift Gearboxes (DSG(®)) in Volkswagen and Audi models, and to affirm its confidence in the sophisticated technology represented by those components.
"Safety, customer satisfaction, quality and long-term reliability are top priorities at Volkswagen and Audi. We have been studying the symptoms customers have reported, and are working closely with the NHTSA," said Stefan Jacoby, president and CEO, VWGoA. "We listened to our customers' concerns, and are taking action to address them. We are focused on taking all the appropriate actions to ensure the complete satisfaction of our existing customers."
This new comprehensive service program affects a limited number of model years 2007-2009 Volkswagens and Audis. Covered models are the Volkswagen R32, Jetta, Jetta SportWagen, GTI, Eos, as well as Audi A3 and TT.
Some customers have reported transmission performance issues under certain driving conditions. This was due to a faulty component inside the Mechatronic unit within a limited production range. VWGoA will repair or replace the components in the transmissions of approximately 43,000 Volkswagens and 10,300 Audis at no charge to the vehicles' owners. Additionally, VWGoA will reimburse customers who have had this repaired at their own expense.
The company has begun increasing the parts supply to expedite this customer service program. As the parts become available, owners of the affected vehicles will be contacted to schedule an appointment at their dealer. The company will make loaner vehicles available at no charge.
In the meantime, owners who may have experienced problems with their transmissions are requested to contact their dealers or the Audi/Volkswagen toll-free customer service numbers (see below).
This new customer service program is unrelated to a voluntary safety recall that VWGoA announced August 20. Under that recall, VWGoA is replacing a faulty temperature sensor in a separate and smaller group of vehicles. (The earlier action addresses a potential for a faulty temperature sensor to cause the transmission to shift into neutral while the vehicle is being driven.)
The company will extend its New Vehicle Limited Warranty to cover the DSG(® )transmissions affected by the customer service program and the voluntary safety recall. This extended warranty is for 10-years/100,000-miles, transferrable to subsequent owners.
VWGoA is confident these actions will address issues noted by owners of the affected Volkswagen and Audi models. The DSG(®) gearbox is an industry leading technology that combines the fuel economy of a manual gearshift with the automatic shifting capacity of an automatic transmission.
Customers who have questions or concerns should call the Volkswagen Loyalty Center at 1-800-444-8982 or the Audi Customer Relations Campaign Help Line at 1-800-253-AUDI (2834).
SOURCE Volkswagen Group of America, Inc.
SOURCE: Volkswagen Group of America, Inc.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: CHEAP is CHEAP is... CHEAP............. (08blackwolfsburg)*

10 year 100k mile warranty on the DSG is WIN!


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: CHEAP is CHEAP is... CHEAP............. (08blackwolfsburg)*

We've been talking about this since last Friday... in fact the link to the full VWoA press release is on the top of this thread!
Thanks, but we know...


----------



## 09JSWTDI (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Phone Call (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
So the calls you received most likely came from VW, even though NHTSA said they too have made calls. 
I think most of us would agree that complete transparency regarding our DSG experiences will help all parties with their investigations. 

To tell you the truth though, I COULDN'T WAIT FOR VWOA'S CALL, where I proceeded to give them a piece of my mind!









_Modified by VWRedux at 11:22 PM 8-31-2009_


I would just make one small cautionary comment. Based on my experiences with these people, I would be very, very careful. I am sure every call is recorded, if not electronically, notes are being taken. When I told them that I would be recording them and that my secretary would be transcribing our conversation, they became extremely alarmed and terminated the conversation - yes they hung up. You give them permission to record the conversation if you call them because of the warning at the beginning. Any statements you make may be used at arbitration or in court to lessen their liability.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Phone Call (09JSWTDI)*

Great point...but if they do not let you know that you are on a recorded line or that the conversation is being recorded, they can NOT use it. You have to be on the line when they state this or if you call into them it says it on the recording. They called me and did NOT say the conversation was being recorded. Im not worried at all though.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: Phone Call (Akira)*

If they call and ask you about your experiences with the DSG and what has happened I think the most productive response would be to tell them honestly and only state the facts. For me personally I could care less about them recording it. If you are out of the warranty period they don't have to give you anything and I can't imagine that not cooperating is going to help the situation.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Phone Call (09JSWTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *09JSWTDI* »_I would just make one small cautionary comment. Based on my experiences with these people, I would be very, very careful. I am sure every call is recorded, if not electronically, notes are being taken. When I told them that I would be recording them and that my secretary would be transcribing our conversation, they became extremely alarmed and terminated the conversation - yes they hung up. You give them permission to record the conversation if you call them because of the warning at the beginning. Any statements you make may be used at arbitration or in court to lessen their liability. 

What you are saying is absolutely good advice. That's why when I call any corporation that discloses that they are recording our conversation "for quality assurance reasons" in their greeting message, I precede my conversation with these set of questions and statements BEFORE I give out my name or any other information.
1) Q = Hi, who am I speaking with? A = Their name (take it all down)
2) Q = Do you have a tag number? A = Their tag number
3) Q = Is this conversation being recorded? A= Yes!
4) Q = Then you wouldn't mind if I record it as well? A = Silence
5) S = Because if you are not going to grant me the same courtesy as you are requesting from me, you forfeit your right to record me.
6) Q = Have you stopped your recording? A = Yes
This is standard practice nationwide. If they hang up, call back and report that agent to their supervisor while explaining what just happened. But if they don't answer your last question, ask it again until they do. Most times I found they either say they are not recording the conversation, other times they do grant you permission to record as well.
In some States it's unlawful to record your conversation without their permission. Always be courteous even when you speak your mind. Parents are known to do so when it comes to the safety of their children... and yes, everyone can lose their cool every now and then, but as long as you know your facts and always speak the truth, it cannot come back to haunt you.










_Modified by VWRedux at 5:58 PM 9-2-2009_


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Phone Call (VWRedux)*

Great info again Dennis!
Whats funny is that she didnt even mention nor ask my name, just stated that she wanted to discuss my issues with the DSG and the NHTSA report. I was the one asking who she was, twice, had her spell it out, pretty funny now that I think about it. I only stated facts and there was barely any back and fourth with her, just straight to the point. 
I think they, VWofA, is trying to gather first hand info from their customers. It makes sense and is the right thing to do in my mind. It shows that they are not taking this lightly, I say again good job VWofA! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Phone Call (-AKA-)*

bump... Hey, even though NHTSA closed the investigation for now, this thread should be allowed a second round because I have been getting a slew of IM's from angry 2010 DSG owners out there. They should see what had transpired just a few short months ago... and give them a chance to file their own DSG malfunction report with NHTSA... who promised me that they would reopen the case if more cases were filed... so let's see what happens.... shall we?


----------



## kgbzz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Phone Call (VWRedux)*

What happened to this thread? Found it via a google search.
I have a 2010 GTI (took delivery October 2009). It is experiencing many of the symptoms. I have been back and forth to the dealer.
My primary concern is the sputter and loss of power at speed. Has probably happened in the neighborhood of 20 to 25 times since taking delivery. On some of the occasions it was so pronounced that it startled me because I thought I had hit something on the road
The DSG also has developed a clunk when gearing down for a stop.
The last time that it happened the engine came on and produced a code that indicated a fuel pressure issue. Dealer started down that path, but they also reflashed the "TCU".
Only had the car back two days and the clunk is still there, but I have not had the loss of acceleration yet. Like I mentioned before, it was quite intermittent.
K


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Phone Call (kgbzz1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kgbzz1* »_What happened to this thread? Found it via a google search.
I have a 2010 GTI (took delivery October 2009). It is experiencing many of the symptoms. I have been back and forth to the dealer.
My primary concern is the sputter and loss of power at speed. Has probably happened in the neighborhood of 20 to 25 times since taking delivery. On some of the occasions it was so pronounced that it startled me because I thought I had hit something on the road
The DSG also has developed a clunk when gearing down for a stop.
The last time that it happened the engine came on and produced a code that indicated a fuel pressure issue. Dealer started down that path, but they also reflashed the "TCU".
Only had the car back two days and the clunk is still there, but I have not had the loss of acceleration yet. Like I mentioned before, it was quite intermittent.
K

Welcome to the DSG battleground! Seriously though you need to get that checked out asap because the harsh 2 to 1 downshift you are experiencing when coming to a stop is NOT normal. The sputtering at highway speeds sounds a bit odd and might be something with your fuel delivery, I do not know though. Make sure when the "techs" at the dealership you go to drive the car around for at least 20-30 minutes to ensure that the dsg fluid is warmed up, thats when the problems rear their ugly head. 
I went through one mech unit at 6000 miles and eventually got the whole transmission replaced at 11000 miles, good luck my man and be persistent and dont back down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kgbzz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Phone Call (-AKA-)*

Important to note the production date of your car. The extended warranty applies based on the dates.
As an example, the cut off date was 8/6/2009. As my fabulous luck would have it, my car was produced on 8/8/2009. Two bloody days.
Also as luck would have it, it appears that I have a defective mechatronics unit. VW stops short of using that terminology, however. I sincerely hope that this fixes it because the car is not safe otherwise.
A unit has been ordered and I am in the process of getting my car, regardless of production date, moved under the extended warranty.
I've no doubt that many people are happy with their cars and I hope to be happy with mine someday. It will take time to rebuild confidence in the car or VW for that matter. Overall, VW is now handling this problem reasonably well, apart from one service adviser who needs a lot of help in the customer service arena. This one bloke put me on the offensive with a dismissive attitude. I will mention, however, their eagerness to admit to and fix my problem increased substantially when I made a lot of noise related to the DSG issues and the NHTSA involvement. Prior to me doing my own research the dealer did not provide information related to the known issues with the mechatronics unit. It pays to educate yourself a bit.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Phone Call (kgbzz1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kgbzz1* »_Also as luck would have it, it appears that I have a defective mechatronics unit. VW stops short of using that terminology, however. I sincerely hope that this fixes it because the car is not safe otherwise. It pays to educate yourself a bit.

What do you mean by this? What terminology are they now using?


----------



## kgbzz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Phone Call (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
What do you mean by this? What terminology are they now using? 

All I meant is that VW, in my case, would not use the term "defective". My car falls outside of the extended warranty date by two days. The end production date for "certain" DSG warranty extensions is Aug 6, 2009, mine was produced on Aug 8, 2009. They could be avoiding the term because they are stating that problems outside of the original range are not caused by defective MUs.


_Modified by kgbzz1 at 11:16 AM 3-5-2010_


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*WTF*

These things are so night and day it's bizarre, it's such an obvious problem and been going on for so long now, and showing up in the media over and over again, I cannot fathom how VAG has failed to address it. (I'd like to say they _have_ addressed it, but I test drove a new TTS at the local dealer in January and it clearly had issues - I'm just praying that they've worked through the bad MUs since then and that the TTS they just built for me won't be a clunker.)
In this month's Motor Trend, they tested the 2010 GTI, and wrote the following about its DSG: "raciest, most fluid transmission" when compared to its peers, and "DSG works perfectly, and I love the paddles - sized and placed just right."
Then, in literally the exact same issue of the same magazine, in a long term test of the 2009 Jetta TDI, they said the DSG was "our only regret" on the car, and that leaving from a stop they frequently encountered "a pause, followed by a lurch, and routinely enough, squealing from the all-season Michelin rubber" and that there was no way they could figure out how to consistently smoothly motivate the car from a stop, often encountering "a clunk and a jerk." They also said their dealer told them the MU was not a problem, and so here we have a long term review car with a big, obvious problem that became the focus of the whole review. 
They actually even noted the discrepancy in the Jetta test, saying they'd have no trouble recommending the box they had in their GTI, but that the one in their Jetta was frustrating and annoying. What the hell VAG - *fix this!!! *


_Modified by JimInSF at 11:42 AM 3-5-2010_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: WTF (JimInSF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimInSF* »_ What the hell VAG - *fix this!!! *


You got that right Jim boy! Check out this months Car & Driver long term Jetta TDI/DSG test.... same thing! Here's hoping yours stays true and trouble free! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Make This Thread a Sticky Please!*

Since it's clear that there are still VW owners with severe DSG issues, this thread should be a sticky! :thumbup:


----------



## lkfoster (Mar 16, 2004)

*84k on an '04 Audi TT 3.2 with no problems*

It's had two transient episodes where the gear indicator flashes but a restart clears the problem. Still shifts smoothly.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

lkfoster said:


> It's had two transient episodes where the gear indicator flashes but a restart clears the problem. Still shifts smoothly.


You should have been contacted by now... there was a recall... need to have temp sensor replaced to stop the flash of death. It will only get worse.


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

*This is quite scary.
Do the 2010 & 2011 DSGs also have this problem?* :screwy:


----------



## orye (Jul 1, 2010)

*help!*

I am from Europe, I know it is a bit odd but I went through forums in my country got no one to reply logically. I own a 2007 golf MarkV DSG (it is a 1.4 lt twincharge you probably dont have them up there) I had my mechatronic changed (out of guarantee- here waranty is for 3 year not 10- you guys are so lucky) I had standart surging and shakey start and shaky gear changes etc.. my problem is that, the symptoms are back after 100km(approx 70miles)! did any of you who had mechatronic change faced such circumstance? 

Dealer say, problem is the DMF or clutchset. I paid about $5000 for mechatronic change. I am not sure what to do ? Could that be a possible cause?

also, I would like to ask you guys the DSG oil quantity/ in the forums and in the technical pdfs it says 7.2 liters. The dealer that changed my mech unit filled in 6liters ( I was there) and another thing is that the technican guy(after filling it in) started the engine an losen the DSG bottom bolt and let about 0.5 liter of it to drain. I asked him why? he sad " I have to drain some of it until I see some bubles in the oil, the drained part is extra" that did not sound logical. Is it realy like that?
thanks in advance you people.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

Factory fill is about 7 qts but when performing DSG fluid changes you add less per procedure.

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=169356&highlight=DSG+DIY

.


----------



## orye (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks alot, this link answered my oil quantity question. Thanks man!


----------



## velocidub (Oct 27, 2002)

Had my "Mechatronics" replaced yesterday. Car still lurches into 2nd and clunks 1st.

Service adviser said drive it for a few days and see if the symptoms go away. I'm not very hopeful at this point and I wish I never traded in my 06 6 spd manual.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

When my MU was changed in 2008, the dealer declared the car cured. It jolted on the way home. Now VW considers it normal.


----------



## velocidub (Oct 27, 2002)

Brought car back to dealer. They said they don't deny the 3-2nd hesitation and clunk into 1st, but claim my car is one of the smoothest they've driven!:laugh:

They gave me a 2010 CC loaner with a DSG and that was clunky too. 

So at this point I've decided to enjoy the car. I have too much $$$ into this car to trade.

I have a 100,000 warranty if it (DSG) blows up.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

Good luck with the warranty. I had a VW QTM in my car with me and he said I was making the DSG drive the way it does. :what:


----------



## ManTech (Oct 13, 2010)

El Dobro said:


> Good luck with the warranty. I had a VW QTM in my car with me and he said I was making the DSG drive the way it does. :what:


Then have him drive it. When it drives the same way look at him and say, "you must be my lost cloned brother!" :laugh:


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

ManTech said:


> Then have him drive it. When it drives the same way look at him and say, "you must be my lost cloned brother!" :laugh:


He did drive it when I wasn't there and said there was no problem. VWoA owed me a favor so I told them I'd like to take the guy for a test drive. When I met him, he was very obnoxious. I was so pissed, I wrote to VAG and asked them if that was how they train their personnel.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

I had my MU replaced 4k-5k miles ago (@ 29k miles). Over the past couple months it seems like the smoothness of the transmission has gone away. 

I love this car, just the transmission is a PITA. 

Is there a way for me to "test" the transmission before going to the dealer?

The lurching from a stop seems to be the biggest issue. The wife mentioned that she is even starting to feel things when cruising on the highway.

Thoughts?


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

What kind of test do you mean?


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

El Dobro said:


> What kind of test do you mean?


Is there anything I can do to see if my DSG is having problems or if it is working within spec?

I do not want to waste my time going to the dealership for nothing.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

There's no test that I know of, but I know when my DSG is going to jolt the car.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

I am nervous that the dealership is going to tell me that there is nothing wrong with the car. Especially since I just had the MU replaced less than 5k miles ago.


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

ryangambrill said:


> I am nervous that the dealership is going to tell me that there is nothing wrong with the car. Especially since I just had the MU replaced less than 5k miles ago.


If the car still has issues and they can be replicated @ the dealers, bring it back.

My MU was replaced, tranny got jerky again. I took it to the dealer and they agreed. Replaced the clutch packs.

Still was jerky, and ended up with a new tranny.

Much better now.


----------



## Geekengineer (Jul 15, 2008)

My car is at the dealership right now getting a new Mechatronic unit installed.

Now that I think about it, I realize my car has been rather jerky in shifting into reverse for most of the 2 years I've had the car. Only within the last couple of months has it been rather jerky moving forward.

Just this morning, as I was making a left turn onto a rather busy street, punching the gas did... nothing. I sat still, with the engine singing. Finally, it grabbed 1st and took off...

I am going to sell this thing before the warranty is up.

Anyone interested in an '08 DBP R32 that currently only has 13,945 miles on it? If someone offers me $26,600 for it right now, I'll throw in a set of winter wheels and tires.

I'm getting too old for cars that fall apart. I thought I was through with that in college.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

Geekengineer said:


> My car is at the dealership right now getting a new Mechatronic unit installed.
> 
> Now that I think about it, I realize my car has been rather jerky in shifting into reverse for most of the 2 years I've had the car. Only within the last couple of months has it been rather jerky moving forward.
> 
> ...


Did you receive the MU recall letter from VW?


----------



## Geekengineer (Jul 15, 2008)

El Dobro said:


> Did you receive the MU recall letter from VW?



I now recall seeing a letter while I was in the middle of moving from one apartment to another. It was a chaotic time for me, so the letter slipped my mind. Duh.

It's getting taken care of, so now I just need to wait for something else that's critical to my car's functionality to go t_ts up.


----------



## Geekengineer (Jul 15, 2008)

Got my Mechatronic unit replaced. Drives much better now.

Has anyone seen this video?







Wow... what a monumental P.I.T.A.

Oh, and now my G12 is low. Funny, that. Gonna swing by the dealership and have them top off my coolant and swap out to my winter wheels and tires - for free, since they jerked me around with scheduling my car for the Mechatronic repair.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

ryangambrill said:


> I am nervous that the dealership is going to tell me that there is nothing wrong with the car. Especially since I just had the MU replaced less than 5k miles ago.


At the dealership now. Waiting to see what they have to say.

Will the car throw any codes if there is a problem with hard shifting? or will the only symptom be the surging from a stop (FWD and Reverse).

Just trying to prepare if they tell me that there are no problems with the vehicle.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

ryangambrill said:


> At the dealership now. Waiting to see what they have to say.
> 
> Will the car throw any codes if there is a problem with hard shifting? or will the only symptom be the surging from a stop (FWD and Reverse).
> 
> Just trying to prepare if they tell me that there are no problems with the vehicle.


The car threw some codes. They are going to replace the clutch pack.


----------



## pheatton (Jul 19, 2004)

I had my unit replaced a week ago. I never really knew about the issues since every time I took it the dealer they said nothing was wrong. I even had their best tech drive and ride with me. Mine had issues down shifting into 2nd from third and upshifting into 2nd. Going down into 2nd was an abrupt jerking shift and going up into 2nd it felt like it was slipping. Since then I have not more issues going to or out of 2nd. Its like a whole different transmission. I could not believe the difference.

I will keep an eye on it that I know so many others are having issues.


----------



## orye (Jul 1, 2010)

When I had my MU changed, the car drew so fine for 70-100km (40-60miles) then surging came back. I asked the dealer they said it is probably the clutch pack, DMF or the whole transmission. And here in my country we dont have 10 year warranty stuff. 

Well any ways , what I want to ask you guys is that the calibration of DSG. After MU change, as I sad the car was fine for about 75km. Is there a way to calibrate DSG with a laptop (by VAGCOM or similar cable) and if so is it bad to calibrate every 50miles or so? Each time I go to the dealer for calibration ( had it done twice after MU change) they charge me about $20 here.

thanks in advance you people


----------



## ManTech (Oct 13, 2010)

orye said:


> When I had my MU changed, the car drew so fine for 70-100km (40-60miles) then surging came back. I asked the dealer they said it is probably the clutch pack, DMF or the whole transmission. And here in my country we dont have 10 year warranty stuff.
> 
> Well any ways , what I want to ask you guys is that the calibration of DSG. After MU change, as I sad the car was fine for about 75km. Is there a way to calibrate DSG with a laptop (by VAGCOM or similar cable) and if so is it bad to calibrate every 50miles or so? Each time I go to the dealer for calibration ( had it done twice after MU change) they charge me about $20 here.
> 
> thanks in advance you people


No. It's not your clutch pack either. The new Mechatronic Module they installed is either shot, defective or it was damaged during installation.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

ManTech said:


> No. It's not your clutch pack either. The new Mechatronic Module they installed is either shot, defective or it was damaged during installation.


I understand what you are saying, but my issues came back after a couple thousand miles. 

The dealership replaced the clutch pack. Works perfect now. IF it returns again, the whole transmission will be replaced.


----------



## VWDimi (May 27, 2008)

Just wanted to add my two cents here regarding the surging/jerkiness of the DSG. I have a 2010 Passat Wagon and I decided to try having the Auto Hold option on all the time because after extensive highway driving the car would surge/lurch/jump forward at least 2-3 times before it rolled like a normal auto transmission. 

Ever since I put the auto hold on through the computer(need to have the seat belt secured all the time to work), the surging/jerky motion is controlled. Brakes feel firmer and it sets the parking brake by itself at the end. This is how I drive the car and feels normal to me. It launches smoothly and have no complaints since I tried that. When I took the car for service at 5000 miles( i know have 7500 miles) I was told, of course, that the lurching is normal and it may be... All I'm saying is that unless the transmission is slipping, going into neutral or does something other than what is described here, people may want to try the Auto Hold button. I actually like that it does not roll forward because when not paying attention, and you let the brake go slightly, you might end up bumping the car in front of you(it happened to me before).

Not sure if the Auto Hold is a remedy for this issue, but it compliments the DSG well.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

Most of us DSG owners don't have the Auto Hold.


----------



## orye (Jul 1, 2010)

how can I convince my dealer it is MU again, they are saying its clutch pack, or DMF+whole transmission. Are you sure that it is MU again? can you tell me a technical/logical way to explain so that I can argue with VW here. I must remind you that I am out of guarentee (here in my country we dont have 10 year thing/ we have 2 year guarantee and thats it my VW golf is 2007)


----------



## orye (Jul 1, 2010)

ManTech said:


> No. It's not your clutch pack either. The new Mechatronic Module they installed is either shot, defective or it was damaged during installation.


how can I convince my dealer it is MU again, they are saying its clutch pack, or DMF+whole transmission. Are you sure that it is MU again? can you tell me a technical/logical way to explain so that I can argue with VW here. I must remind you that I am out of guarentee (here in my country we dont have 10 year thing/ we have 2 year guarantee and thats it my VW golf is 2007)


----------



## kyle01 (Feb 20, 2006)

wow, i'm on my second DSG equipped car and now feel really lucky after reading this! i bought another one because i was so impressed with the way it handled my modified GTi's engine, me beating the snot out of it, no fluid change in 60k miles, and never ever one lick of trouble... i'll cross my fingers on the new one and i hope that all of you get some resolution. man, the DSG was my first non-manual equipped vehicle ever, and i was so impressed i actually sought out a DSG equipped TDI (especially after reading that most of the stock clutches in manual trans equipped TDI's fail very early)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

I bought the '09 TDI w/DSG based on the way my '06 TDI w/DSG performed. What a mistake that was. The '09 DSG will be my last DSG and possibly my last new VW, especially how everyone from VW has treated the whole affair.


----------



## kyle01 (Feb 20, 2006)

well hopefully you guys can get taken care of and back on the road... not sure how warm and fuzzy i'd be about a DSG if this happened/happens to me. i'm sure it's going to take some time to get a little faith back in the product. what really sucks is the way vw is handling it... for a company that has so many die-hard enthusiast customers it's kind of a shock, and a total letdown. 

i remember being 12 or 13 years old, reading hand-me-down copies of hot vw's and dreaming of owning my first bug. 15 came around and i talked my folks into letting me spend every cent i'd scraped together for a 71' bug. that was the beginning of an irrational love affair. i'd rebuilt the engine and brakes before i turned 16, and took my drivers test in that bug when i finally did turn. i drove it for a few years before another vw stole my heart... a 66' type II panel van with double barn doors (!!!) and a set of porsche 356 wheels on it. the guy had driven his family here in it from Arizona (i lived in wisconsin where a rust-free vintage vw just didn't exist) heaven. fast forward many years- a 69' convertible, a 68' squareback, another 71' bug, a baja bug, a sand rail, a 79' vanagon and that was the end of my aircooled days... an 86' golf 4dr was my first watercooler. bought it with 73,083 on the clock (dunno why i remember that) first car i ever lowered (literally cut 2 coils out with a friggin hacksaw! aah, young and dumb) ronal wheels from a Renault Alliance GTA (they were made in Kenosha WI. where i grew up- we had tons of Alliance, Encore, Fuego and LeCar's running around) dont know how common they were in other states... (the golf was the first front driver that i put a transmission in) that car led to a MkI cabriolet, that led to a MkI GTI which i did a ton of work to... which led to a 12k mile old 92' 16v
2 liter GTi... most id ever spent on a car $12,500 if i recall (in 1993) Recaros, BBS (15" wheels were so huge back then!!!) i did a bunch of suspension on this car, full exhaust, adjustable cams, i can't remember what else. what a riot that car was. until i totalled it... (brief stint with an IH scout, an isuzu trooper, and a jeep cherokee) and i'm back on the vw scene. this time it's an 03' 24v GLI. still my favorite engine in any vw i've ever owned. 100k on that one and traded it on a brand new (first brand new car) 07 GTi (dsg) which brings me up to present day and the sportwagen TDI (also dsg)

so the purpose of that rambling autobiography wasnt to put anyone to sleep, but rather a clearing out of all the different vw's from my mind that didn't ever disappoint me. ever. did i replace a transmission? yep. a clutch? 3. an engine? several, all aircooled. did my modern watercooled vw's ever cause my any issue? yep, a few. dealer handled every single one of them i can remember and kept me a happy customer. i remember the 16v once lost power big time. i pulled over and popped the hood- exhaust manifold is glowing red hot. i putter home, maybe 10 miles (not a great idea in retrospect) to find the timing pulley on the crankshaft had actually spun on it's key and was waaaay out of time. (didn't bother going to the dealer on that one) but i learned how to use a broach that day and i cut a new keyway in it. somehow the crank snout was fine. put it back together and drove the balls off of it for many more miles.

i had to get that out there since some of your stories are really really shocking and sad and just makes me think back to all the good experiences i've had over the years.

good luck.


----------



## orye (Jul 1, 2010)

orye said:


> When I had my MU changed, the car drew so fine for 70-100km (40-60miles) then surging came back. I asked the dealer they said it is probably the clutch pack, DMF or the whole transmission. And here in my country we dont have 10 year warranty stuff.
> 
> Well any ways , what I want to ask you guys is that the calibration of DSG. After MU change, as I sad the car was fine for about 75km. Is there a way to calibrate DSG with a laptop (by VAGCOM or similar cable) and if so is it bad to calibrate every 50miles or so? Each time I go to the dealer for calibration ( had it done twice after MU change) they charge me about $20 here.
> 
> thanks in advance you people


any body who could help me about the subject above? any way to do the basic settings/calibration stuff with vagcom cable


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

orye said:


> any body who could help me about the subject above? any way to do the basic settings/calibration stuff with vagcom cable


Here's the procedure for the 6 speed DSG.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/6-Speed_Direct_Shift_Gearbox_(DSG/02E)


----------



## orye (Jul 1, 2010)

El Dobro said:


> Here's the procedure for the 6 speed DSG.
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/6-Speed_Direct_Shift_Gearbox_(DSG/02E)


thanks alot for the reply, I am about to receive my vag-com cable. will do what it says in ross-tech web site


----------



## alexcast (Oct 27, 2008)

*Got mine replaced*

Well after being wating the MU for two months it finally arrived from Germany to Mexico City and they replaced it among two sensors and the oil of the transmission

The car drives smooth now, but the odometer clicks from time to time each time it points ad number 1, is it normal? It only does that when the cars has being drove for like 20minutes and the it stops doing that, the card made that "click" sound when the MU failed and it also "clicks" when i turn the car on but like a checking procedure, i don't know whay it does that. Any suggestions would be much appreciated!

Customer sevice from Puebla Méxco called me today to ask me if there has been any problems with the car and i told the lady that it "clicks" on the odometer, she said that was not part of the DSG failure and might be another problem, so she apointed me another date at the dealer.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

ManTech said:


> No. It's not your clutch pack either. The new Mechatronic Module they installed is either shot, defective or it was damaged during installation.



Hi all! I started this thread. I'm so sad to see that there are still so many with DSG issues. 

Mantech is half right. The truth is, in most cases the dealership already knows the entire tranny may need to be replaced as you drive in. Techline has the VIN numbers. 

But first VWoA's service policy has the dealership jump through procedural hoops before they'll green light a whole new gear box for your car. So first they check for codes, then check to see if the temp sensor needs replacement... then they'll try a reflash or two.... next is a whole new Mechatronics... followed by new clutch packs.... and finally if all the above doesn't solve the issue, a whole new DSG transmission is ordered.... in this order.

If you're in warranty, they MUST follow this procedure. If not, they usually go for the jugular and ask for BIG bucks on a new DSG tranny. If the customer balks, they come back with the less expensive Mechatronic replacement, which sounds like a real bargain next to that! 

Sometimes they get lucky doing the minor repairs because even if the problem isn't completely solved, the customer doesn't return because of the hassle. Even if the car runs better than before but is still not running as it should, most customers are happy and will not return for the next protocol. In most cases it's a win/win for them.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

It's still going on!  Link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5240383-Dsg-shudder-engagement-issue


----------



## jfmartin25 (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow, I'm totally bummed out about this. I came back to VW after owning a Porsche and then an Audi. I didn't do my "homework" on this problem like I did with the RMS issue on the 996, and now I'm realizing I should have. 

Just recently I was driving the car (2007 GTI/DSG w/48,000 miles) in a "spirited" manner on a country road, with the transmission simply in the "S" mode. As I came up out of a corner increasingly applying throttle it felt very similar to what I would feel as clutch-slippage in a manual transmission car. At the next stop sign, I rolled the throttle to the floor trying to stay in the power band as I took off. This time the problem was much more pronounced. As the car gained speed, it was obvious that the actual speed of the car was not corresponding to the engine speed. It felt like a great deal of clutch-slippage was occuring as the engine seemed to be working harder than the acceleration of the car.

I spoke with a automotive enthusiast friend who informed me to investigate the "DSG Issue". 
So, I believe my car to be still under warranty, at least Factory Powertrain Warranty. I will be taking my car in for service next week and crossing my fingers that they fix it right the first time.

....to be continued:facepalm:


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

jfmartin25 said:


> Wow, I'm totally bummed out about this. I came back to VW after owning a Porsche and then an Audi. I didn't do my "homework" on this problem like I did with the RMS issue on the 996, and now I'm realizing I should have.
> 
> Just recently I was driving the car (2007 GTI/DSG w/48,000 miles) in a "spirited" manner on a country road, with the transmission simply in the "S" mode. As I came up out of a corner increasingly applying throttle it felt very similar to what I would feel as clutch-slippage in a manual transmission car. At the next stop sign, I rolled the throttle to the floor trying to stay in the power band as I took off. This time the problem was much more pronounced. As the car gained speed, it was obvious that the actual speed of the car was not corresponding to the engine speed. It felt like a great deal of clutch-slippage was occuring as the engine seemed to be working harder than the acceleration of the car.
> 
> ...



If you're the original owner and you didn't get the OFFICIAL VWoA DSG Warranty Extension in the mail, you're out of luck. (Not all 2007's-2009's qualified) (Link to Offer: http://media.vw.com/press_releases/volkswagen-group-of-america-announces-customer-service-program) If you did get it but threw it away by mistake, call VWoA Customer Care ASAP to find out if your VIN# qualifies. The dealership may not get this right. Do your own investigation. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

If you do call Customer Care, do it a few times. You usually get a different answer each time.


----------



## ...um (Apr 15, 2011)

hey badbadtdi2009, how did you get them to buy back your car?


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

So is this issue isolated to 2007 to 2009 cars?


----------



## Finmad (Apr 2, 2011)

*2011 DSG issue*

I have a 2011 JSW DSG with 2400 miles. When I am shifting in manual mode and down shifting into 4th, it sometimes slips into neutral. I can only get power if I down shift into 3rd, or put it in "D" and then sometimes that doesn't work. it is very disconcerting. 

I have noticed some hard shifts, up and down, especially when it is cold. The worst is when it down shifts into 2 or 1 when coming to a stop.


----------



## ...um (Apr 15, 2011)

apparently it's not just isolated to 2007-2009. i'd like to know what they supposedly fixed since then because my less than a week old audi has the same problem.

finmad i would definitely bring your car into the dealer asap. i'm calling 1st thing in the morning. as much as i am in love w/ the car, after reading everything i've read, if i could / can get them to buy it back i would. i picked up my 2011 a3 tdi last saturday and friday and again yesterday i had the same exact thing happen. i'm going to pull out into traffic and all of a sudden it's like the clutch is engaged or it's in neutral and the engine winds out and i don't have power. downshifting got it to re-engage the 1st time and the 2nd it just re-engaged by intself.

i posted a thread but prob should have just added it to an existing one..

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...t-to-neutral&p=71453707&posted=1#post71453707


----------



## ...um (Apr 15, 2011)

also, please make sure you file a complaint if you haven't already. i did.

https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

IIRC, VW's response to the NHTSA investigation was to fix the DSGs. I'm waiting for a call from the dealer right now because VW promised to finally fix mine. There's also an ECM update that recently came out and what some have had said is that the shifting of the DSG is changed. We'll see.


----------



## ManTech (Oct 13, 2010)

They_Call_Me_Bob said:


> So is this issue isolated to 2007 to 2009 cars?


Absolutely not. My dealership has several new VW's waiting for either a new MU or full DSG replacement right now.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

The DSGs have been in the USA for 7 years, you'd think they would get it right by now.


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

El Dobro said:


> The DSGs have been in the USA for 7 years, you'd think they would get it right by now.


you can add my car to the ****box dsg mechatronic failure list. i just thought that the dsg acted like it did as i drove off the lot with 4 miles on the car. launch control doesnt work and it takes about 4-6 seconds for the car to actually start moving. ive been pulled over due to me "burning out" unintentionally and the cop thinking i was putting on a show. i finally brought it to the dealership when it would go through 4 gears in a matter of a few seconds and they told me that my mechatronic unit was bad. 

the symptoms my car had are:

-launch control unusable
-delayed acceleration
-chirping of the tires from delayed actuation
-rough starts
-shifting 4 gears in a matter of 50-100 feet ( barely pressing gas down)
-manual dsg didnt always shift
-random shifts at highway speed

this is on a MK6 vw gti 2.0t dsg. now that i look back it started right from the dealership lot, so 4 miles on the tranny. now it has 27k and drove across country. im so glad it didnt crap out on my wife as it was her car with a 1 year old in the backseat driving 3k miles across the country.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

05GTIMarine said:


> you can add my car to the ****box dsg mechatronic failure list. i just thought that the dsg acted like it did as i drove off the lot with 4 miles on the car. launch control doesnt work and it takes about 4-6 seconds for the car to actually start moving. ive been pulled over due to me "burning out" unintentionally and the cop thinking i was putting on a show. i finally brought it to the dealership when it would go through 4 gears in a matter of a few seconds and they told me that my mechatronic unit was bad.
> 
> the symptoms my car had are:
> 
> ...


You have been through much. Sorry about this. But I ran into a former EOS owner who said that when he picked up his brand new EOS w/DSG from Lindsay VW in Sterling Va. last year, the DSG failed on the entrance ramp to the highway that's just behind the dealership. So he called his salesman from the ramp who sent a rescue team. Moments later back at the dealer, he demanded all his money back, which was granted on the spot (3 day rule) and took a cab home.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

I read about a 2011 TDI owner whos DsG seems to have the dreaded Flash Of Death, so it's not gone yet.


----------



## ManTech (Oct 13, 2010)

El Dobro said:


> I read about a 2011 TDI owner whos DsG seems to have the dreaded Flash Of Death, so it's not gone yet.


Read the post from the dude with a brand new 2012 R Line CC on this forum and you'll see that it is indeed far from being over.


----------



## AWDone8tee (Apr 5, 2009)

*Yuppers*

Definitely still going on. When cruising in 'D' I can blip the throttle and the motor speed increases while the car remains at the same speed. It also disengages abruptly when releasing first as the vehicle comes to a stop. All this after the MU replacement...FML.


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

i fixed my mechatronics unit by putting a guardrail through it missing a dog. problem solved



engine still runs lol


----------



## larryd2011 (Jun 25, 2011)

*On a related note, I'm interested in purchasing a new Golf TDI...*

My question to this forum is on a scale of 1 to 10 (10=absolutely don't purchase DSG and 
1=definitely purchase DSG), what would your choice be? I'm interested in hearing mostly
from folks who have the 2010/2011 Golf TDI and if VWoA has successfully fixed this 
problem. From the posts on this forum, it appears the issue continues across Audi and 
VW vehicles and into the latest model years. I understand DSG will become the wave of 
the future though the reliability of this technology is still in question. VW has 
implemented this technology for 6-8 years and they still don't have it right. Very odd.

My research leads me to lean heavily towards purchasing a manual transmission TDI. I've 
also heard chipping the TDI can improve both mileage and performance, but does chipping 
void any warranties? Perhaps I should cross-post to the Golf TDI forum for this question. 

I appreciate the informative info provided by this forum and welcome any/all comments.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

Put it this way, it took 2 1/2 years of badgering to get VW to change the MU in my DSG. Now ask if I'll ever buy a new VW again, much less one equipped with a DSG.


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

i'm assuming there is still a major demand for the MU.. i have my car service back in feb 2011 for a nother recalll and they ordered my unit saying it needed to be replaced.. i call once a month to be told it hasn't come in yet.. 4+ month back order ????


----------



## artQ5 (May 15, 2011)

"My question to this forum is on a scale of 1 to 10 (10=absolutely don't purchase DSG and 
1=definitely purchase DSG), what would your choice be?"

My honest answer to your question is 10. It is well know that DSG is a lemon. My DSG first failed just 2 months after purchase. Wherever I go on VW/Audi forums I see posts like "DSG problems how to fix it, help please". The problem is that it cannot be fixed by replacing some part, you just need to replace the whole damn thing. When you're out of warranty and you have DSG problem you are doomed. I just wonder how many DSGs they've replaced since the introduction of this "technology".


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

It took about 2 1/2 weeks for the dealer to receive the MU for my car.


----------



## ...um (Apr 15, 2011)

larryd2011 said:


> My question to this forum is on a scale of 1 to 10 (10=absolutely don't purchase DSG and
> 1=definitely purchase DSG), what would your choice be? I'm interested in hearing mostly
> from folks who have the 2010/2011 Golf TDI and if VWoA has successfully fixed this
> problem. From the posts on this forum, it appears the issue continues across Audi and
> ...


DEFINITELY get the manual. especially if you're planning on holding onto the car for a long time. i actually considered the mt tdi golf when my whole ordeal started but decided i wanted all the accouterments which weren't an option in the golf/ jsw. 

btw, i've been in my replacement a3 for 3 weeks and loving it!


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

El Dobro said:


> It took about 2 1/2 weeks for the dealer to receive the MU for my car.


after posting i decided to call audi wednesday and the lady said she would call me back next day with an update.. so thursday i get a call back saying they shipped my part and my dealer will have it soon..

and today (friday) i get a call from the dealer saying they had the part so tuesday car goes in the shop for my fix..

1 phone call to audi got the 3+ month backordered part in 3 days lol..


----------



## Mr645 (Aug 3, 2008)

My R32 has been in 6 times for DSG related problems. Had the Mechtronic recall done, helped for a while, but I have no plans for another VW or another Euro car with a similar type of transmission


----------



## larryd2011 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. If I chose a Golf, it will likely be a TDI manual. I'm now waiting to hear general impressions of the 2012 model. That's another discussion group.... Thanks again!


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

got my car back today and so far knock on wood.. it feels great.. my drive was only about 5 mile from the dealership home.. i had my kids so i didn't get on it..

my issues were..
1. starting the car it would shake.. so far hasn't happen..
2. hard shifting.. shifts smooth now.. when i start driving it would allways jerk like i was riding the clutch and most gears would jerk or seem to engage to quickly in the rpms or some time to late.. car was never consistant lol....
3. D (mode) slushy.. still slushy feel like the car has no power.. (my passat 2.0t FSI drove the same way so i'm assuming its normal lol)..
4. when i parked the car no matter how steap the grade is it rolls back about 1.2 inches.. so far hasn't happened..

its an over all impovement i'm happy with car is a lot smoother and i'm happy.. i just hope i don't have reacurring probs like the others.. tomorrow i'll be taking it out for a beat down and update..


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

onequickg60 said:


> got my car back today and so far knock on wood.. it feels great.. my drive was only about 5 mile from the dealership home.. i had my kids so i didn't get on it..
> 
> my issues were..
> 1. starting the car it would shake.. so far hasn't happen..
> ...


 How's the car doing now, with a few miles on it?


----------



## BMW_to_MKVI (Jul 2, 2011)

Add me to the list. 2011 GTI Autobahn DSG with 13k miles. Trans slipped a couple of time starting off from a stop. Then it happened on the highway going around 60mph...almost caused an accident. Took it to the dealer and sure as **** it needs a mech unit. The very next day I almost got hit broad side when it revved up in neutral as I was exiting a parking lot. 

No mech units in the country at this time. It has been put on a red order but who knows when the dealer will see one. I am currently working with VWoA for a resolution. I commute over 100 miles to work and that last thing I need is to be stuck on the side of the road or worse.


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

BMW_to_MKVI said:


> Add me to the list. 2011 GTI Autobahn DSG with 13k miles. Trans slipped a couple of time starting off from a stop. Then it happened on the highway going around 60mph...almost caused an accident. Took it to the dealer and sure as **** it needs a mech unit. The very next day I almost got hit broad side when it revved up in neutral as I was exiting a parking lot.
> 
> No mech units in the country at this time. It has been put on a red order but who knows when the dealer will see one. I am currently working with VWoA for a resolution. I commute over 100 miles to work and that last thing I need is to be stuck on the side of the road or worse.


 Good luck. They wouldn't give me a rental unless the car was actually in the shop. My mechatronics unit got sent back to Germany as I totaled my car missing a dog. They said 2-3 weeks minimum wait time for a unit as they build them for your vin


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

larryd2011 said:


> My question to this forum is on a scale of 1 to 10 (10=absolutely don't purchase DSG and
> 1=definitely purchase DSG), what would your choice be? I'm interested in hearing mostly
> from folks who have the 2010/2011 Golf TDI and if VWoA has successfully fixed this
> problem. From the posts on this forum, it appears the issue continues across Audi and
> ...


 
My answers: 

*10... Stay Away! 
*DSG/DCT will be the wave of the immediate future for some cars, after that, it will also befall the same fate as the internal combustion engine... GONE. 
*VW did not initiate this technology, an American company by the name of Borg/Warner did after they proved to VWAG that such a transmission could be economically built. It's licensed to VW but by no means is it the best design, it's just the most economical to build. 
*VW does NOT have it right, because the problem is inherently too complex to solve without a major engineering overhaul. They appear to be riding out their license contract with B/W. 
*Yes buy a manual trans. 
*Yes chipping the TDI works but I would wait until the factory warranty expires.


----------



## BMW_to_MKVI (Jul 2, 2011)

05GTIMarine said:


> Good luck. They wouldn't give me a rental unless the car was actually in the shop. My mechatronics unit got sent back to Germany as I totaled my car missing a dog. They said 2-3 weeks minimum wait time for a unit as they build them for your vin


Sux that you totaled your car. I know that feeling...totaled my 2010 328i coupe in January of this year. Then I got the GTI. I just got word that the mech unit shipped from Germany today. VW said 3-5 business days and it will be here.

I've already got almost 14k on my GTI. By this time next year I'll have about 30k so at that point I'll be looking to replace it anyway.


----------



## VWpassat3000 (Dec 4, 2010)

*Another DSG Failure*

I have a 2010 Passat with about 8500 miles on it. I was informed today the it needs a new MSU. Although it is covered under warranty and after reading this thread, I am very worried about the reliability of these transmissions. I did buy an extended warranty when I bought the car but was wondering anybody has head if VW plans to extend the coverage on this DSG?

The dealer did provide a new 2011 GTI until the part arrives. This is my first VW and it is very disappointing to read about these problems with the DSG. 

I was surprised when I heard the it costs $400 to change the oil on this DSG. Does anyone know what it costs to replace one the these DSGs? Are there any third parties making replacement parts or rebuilds available?

Is the root case of this failure a firmware problem or some mechanical issue


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

VWpassat3000 said:


> I have a 2010 Passat with about 8500 miles on it. I was informed today the it needs a new MSU. Although it is covered under warranty and after reading this thread, I am very worried about the reliability of these transmissions. I did buy an extended warranty when I bought the car but was wondering anybody has head if VW plans to extend the coverage on this DSG?
> 
> The dealer did provide a new 2011 GTI until the part arrives. This is my first VW and it is very disappointing to read about these problems with the DSG.
> 
> ...


considering that the mechatronics unit alone costs upwards of 2k dollars you do the math. i would put the tranny in the 4-5k dollar range. pretty insane if you ask me. vw pushes the limits with their automatic transmissions and has always been known for crappy automatics. however their manual transmission program is top notch. so from now on only manual transmission vw/audi in my parkinglot.


----------



## qlaval (May 25, 2011)

Hi,

Bought a 2010 TT Roadster S-Line recently.
Low mileage: 15,000km or 9,500miles if you prefer.

Had problems with my DSG, re: Pulsating S-tronic at low speed.
Went to dealer, verdict need to replace Mecatronic unit.
Ordered the unit and installed 2 weeks later.

AHHHH! Finally everything is fixed and car is running great...


----------



## BMW_to_MKVI (Jul 2, 2011)

Just got my mech unit installed today. I dropped it off last night after 6pm and it was ready today when I picked up after 6. Not too bad. The car shifts worlds better now. Hopefully it lasts...


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

I had a 2006 MKV GTI with DSG and in 34k miles of driving, including APR Stage 2 with fuel pump, I never had one issue with my DSG. It was the best auto transmission I have ever driven.

My questions now are, what happened between then and now, and will these issues be rectified on the 2012's? I'm planning on picking up another DSG GTI when the 2012 hits my area but this thread has me a bit nervous.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

I have a 2010 JSW TDI with DSG. Here are my symptoms --- have had them since day one.


1: Takes a long time for the transmission to engage from a dead stop
2: Hesitation and jerkiness when accelerating from 0 to about 30mph.


It's going into the shop on Wed 8/3/11. My dealership tells me there is an ECU recall, but didn't know if this has anything to do with it.

When it went in for the 10k service... they did a DSG Flash/Update and the problems were much better for about a month -- now it's as bad as its ever been.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

TREGinginCO said:


> I have a 2010 JSW TDI with DSG. Here are my symptoms --- have had them since day one.
> 
> 
> 1: Takes a long time for the transmission to engage from a dead stop
> ...


This is the standard procedure. Re-flash, Mechatronic replacement, then after a year or two, usually when the factory warranty expires, a new $4k DSG is required. They buy time with all the minor things until your warranty expires. Good luck!  



qlaval said:


> Hi,
> 
> Bought a TT 2010 Roadster S-Line recently.
> Low mileage: 15,000km or 9,500miles if you prefer.
> ...


Wow, my favorite car! Looks great :thumbup::beer:.... but I would get an extended warranty because in most cases you will need a new DSG sooner or later! :beer:



NoRegrets78 said:


> I had a 2006 MKV GTI with DSG and in 34k miles of driving, including APR Stage 2 with fuel pump, I never had one issue with my DSG. It was the best auto transmission I have ever driven.
> 
> My questions now are, what happened between then and now, and will these issues be rectified on the 2012's? I'm planning on picking up another DSG GTI when the 2012 hits my area but this thread has me a bit nervous.


If we knew the answer to this question we would know something not even the boys over at VAG/VWoA know! Most likely these issues will plague the DSG until the next version DSG-MkII is introduced.


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

VWRedux said:


> This is the standard procedure. Re-flash, Mechatronic replacement, then after a year or two, usually when the factory warranty expires, a new $4k DSG is required. They buy time with all the minor things until your warranty expires. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what will probably happen is this: vwoa/vag will probably come out with a statement similar to the oil consumption statement saying that given the fact that there have been dsg failures, it is on a small scale compared to how many vehicles have the dsg transmission and do not have problems. 

this will help vwoa and vag out signifigantly stating that they know about the issue and it is not their fault so they dont have to do anything about it. 

hope all fairs well for you gents i solved my dsg problem by totaling my mk6 gti. it was unintentional but it solved the problem and couldnt be happier


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

05GTIMarine said:


> what will probably happen is this: vwoa/vag will probably come out with a statement similar to the oil consumption statement saying that given the fact that there have been dsg failures, it is on a small scale compared to how many vehicles have the dsg transmission and do not have problems.
> 
> this will help vwoa and vag out signifigantly stating that they know about the issue and it is not their fault so they dont have to do anything about it.
> 
> hope all fairs well for you gents i solved my dsg problem by totaling my mk6 gti. it was unintentional but it solved the problem and couldnt be happier



This already occurred.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*UPDATE ON MY JSW-TDI w/DSG*

There was an ECM Software update to fix engine hesitation and lurching at low speed. That problem seems to be fixed.
UPDATE NUMBER: 23602599

Huge delay in the engagement of the DSG from a stop. There was a TSB for this specific issue dated on June 16, 2011. After my initial drive from the dealership to work --- this problem also appears to be fixed.
TSB NUMBER: 2011690/3 35-11-01



Hope this helps.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

TREGinginCO said:


> *UPDATE ON MY JSW-TDI w/DSG*
> 
> There was an ECM Software update to fix engine hesitation and lurching at low speed. That problem seems to be fixed.
> *UPDATE NUMBER: 23602599*
> ...


This is very important stuff you all..... Write down these numbers and see if they also apply to your DSG vehicle, regardless of the engine type! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

VWRedux said:


> This is very important stuff you all..... Write down these numbers and see if they also apply to your DSG vehicle, regardless of the engine type! :thumbup::beer:


These service codes apply to any and all DSG's!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

UPDATE AFTER 24 HOURS

It's now been 24 hours since I picked up my car with the updates that were made. Here are my observations.

1: The delay in the engagement of the transmission is significantly reduced --- down by probably 90-percent. Because this is an automated manual -- it will never be the same as an old-school slushbox.

2: The hesitation and jerkiness from the engine when accelerating between 0 and 30mph is gone.... with one exception.

3: I have noticed that after being in REVERSE, stopping, shifting into DRIVE... there is a slight engine hesitation/jerkiness. It's only been a one time thing after shifting from R to D. It does not happen again until you back up again, then go to D for forward motion.

4: Overall throttle response seems much sharper. This may be psychological, but when I give pound my foot on the pedal... the car seems to get off it's ass and scoot much better than before.

Overall --- the driveability of the TDI-DSG is MUCH, MUCH improved.


----------



## Jaxone (Jul 4, 2008)

Here is also the official VW tb78_547576_37e6 bulletin.
http://www.socalmobiletech.com/uplo...76_37e6.s8.custsatis.circ.revised.aug2010.pdf

I have starting buying all defective Mechatronic units I can find and I will start splitting them apart to find the damn bushing the VW talks about :
"In some vehicles it is possible that a bushing inside the
mechatronic unit has the potential to wear out prematurely,
causing the clutches inside the transmission to operate less
smoothly than before. As this wear occurs, the driver will
begin to notice changes in the way the vehicle feels as the
transmission shifts (jerking). While this change can become
very pronounced, the vehicle remains safe to drive."

I will soon post a new topic with photos, detailed information and technical stuff.
Hopefully I will succeed in finding the error and post a solution for everyone that is not covered by warranty.
This subject has been my main concern for the past 4 weeks since my DSG started to jerk and have painful downshifts from 3 to 2 and 2 to 1.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

My 2008 Jetta Wolfsburg is getting a new transmission as I type. Hopefully 3rd time is a charm. Currently 47k miles. 

MU replaced at 20k miles.

Clutch packs replaced at 30k miles. 

Still under original 4/50k warranty. VW extended warranty on transmission for 10/100k.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

ryangambrill said:


> My 2008 Jetta Wolfsburg is getting a new transmission as I type. Hopefully 3rd time is a charm. Currently 47k miles.
> 
> MU replaced at 20k miles.
> 
> ...


Man... you have put up with enough :bs: alright. Keep us posted! eace:


----------



## moltonboron (Dec 18, 2008)

Should I submit one as well? 

I bought my GTI with 42k (from my cousin). I had my clutch packs replaced (around) ~45 - 50k. (That was replaced under warranty). I had to have my MU replaced around 75k or so. I missed the 'cut off date' for the extended warranty only by 3 weeks. VWoA still wouldn't give it to me and even as much as I felt it was a total BS response they did take $1000 off my bill from the local dealership replacing it. It still costed me around $1600 when all said and done. My car drives great however I absolutely cringe every time the car shifts down, especially to 1st gear. SLAMS into it and that is not right. (edit - also reverse is terrible, sometimes it takes a few seconds to even just catch - going from P -> D is pretty rough and vice versa).


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

moltonboron said:


> Should I submit one as well?
> 
> I bought my GTI with 42k (from my cousin). I had my clutch packs replaced (around) ~45 - 50k. (That was replaced under warranty). I had to have my MU replaced around 75k or so. I missed the 'cut off date' for the extended warranty only by 3 weeks. VWoA still wouldn't give it to me and even as much as I felt it was a total BS response they did take $1000 off my bill from the local dealership replacing it. It still costed me around $1600 when all said and done. My car drives great however I absolutely cringe every time the car shifts down, especially to 1st gear. SLAMS into it and that is not right. (edit - also reverse is terrible, sometimes it takes a few seconds to even just catch - going from P -> D is pretty rough and vice versa).


It does? ... Not by that description!


----------



## Rangod (Feb 11, 2010)

did no one with a recall letter actually read it. vw states in the recall letter there is a bushing that prematurely wears out causing the flare/pusating of the transmission. on another note if you chip your car use vagcom to reset the learned parameters of the mu. basic settings 61 and 60 (at operating temp with you foot on the brake the entire time), run them twice key off in between and after, then run bs 67 which erases clutch adaptation to be learned anew.


----------



## moltonboron (Dec 18, 2008)

VWRedux said:


> It does? ... Not by that description!


Maybe I should have said when actually going through the gears in *D*rive (1 -> 6) its smooth. Slowing down / coming to a stop sucks sometimes


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

ryangambrill said:


> My 2008 Jetta Wolfsburg is getting a new transmission as I type. Hopefully 3rd time is a charm. Currently 47k miles.
> 
> MU replaced at 20k miles.
> 
> ...


All seems good picked up the jetta today. Brand new DSG.


----------



## VWGolf2Owner (Sep 27, 2011)

TREGinginCO said:


> *UPDATE ON MY JSW-TDI w/DSG*
> 
> There was an ECM Software update to fix engine hesitation and lurching at low speed. That problem seems to be fixed.
> UPDATE NUMBER: 23602599
> ...


I need help. I came across this forum after googling the problems I am having with my VW Golf and found that soooo many others are having the same problems with the same symptoms (jerking when switching from gears 1-3 in low speed and sometimes not gearing up at all acting as if in neutral). So after the mechanic told me that my transmission has to be replaced I decided to ask him to do the above mentioned updates first. He searched the updates and did not find anything matching these numbers. My question now is whether these update numbers are universal? I live in Germany and according to him the TSB is an english code and that he needs a different code. He also connected the car to the computer for the hundredth time to show me that there are no updates available for my car. I really don't know anything about cars and I would really appreciate it if someone could tell me exactly how I am supposed to explain to the mechanic how to do these software updates, because it really seems like you guys know a whole lot than my VW mechanic! Thanks! PS. It's a VW Golf 2.0 FSI Comfort, Occasion (06/2005) and of course DSG and S-tronic Transmission


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

VWGolf2Owner said:


> I need help. I came across this forum after googling the problems I am having with my VW Golf and found that soooo many others are having the same problems with the same symptoms (jerking when switching from gears 1-3 in low speed and sometimes not gearing up at all acting as if in neutral). So after the mechanic told me that my transmission has to be replaced I decided to ask him to do the above mentioned updates first. He searched the updates and did not find anything matching these numbers. My question now is whether these update numbers are universal? I live in Germany and according to him the TSB is an english code and that he needs a different code. He also connected the car to the computer for the hundredth time to show me that there are no updates available for my car. I really don't know anything about cars and I would really appreciate it if someone could tell me exactly how I am supposed to explain to the mechanic how to do these software updates, because it really seems like you guys know a whole lot than my VW mechanic! Thanks! PS. It's a VW Golf 2.0 FSI Comfort, Occasion (06/2005) and of course DSG and S-tronic Transmission


I believe Germany does not have the same consumer protection laws as the United States. You therefore have very little leverage to force them to try to fix your DSG by other means. They probably perform direct replacements rather than mess with the firmware. In a sense, I believe that this direct and aggressive approach works the best since no one has ever had their DSG totally repaired by such means. It almost always requires a Mechatronic Unit replacement or more. So don't worry that the German reaction to these DSG issues differ from that of VWoA. They rather save time & money by replacing faulted components rather than mess with the software.

You may wish to copy this DSG forum with topics that support your claims... Then send them off to VAG in a letter asking to be treated in the same way as their VWoA US customers. :thumbup:

Good Luck


----------



## Jaxone (Jul 4, 2008)

I took mine apart and cleaned it. Changed the valves, put it back, flashed new software.
Installed on the car and seems to be ok for now.

Here a small video on assembling it again.

Re Assembling VW Mechatronic Unit - DSG DQ250 02E


----------



## Hitman (Jul 26, 1999)

wow, i just did a search trying to find out what a mechatronic was, because my brand new 2012 GTI stopped rolling after exiting a highway... 

reason? Failed Mechatronic. 

3400 miles and seven weeks old. 

good thing I have an "R" on order.


----------



## stevestr (May 1, 2009)

*Add me to the club*

Add me to the failed Mechatronic club.

2011 Golf TDI DSG - 14,200 on the Odometer

Today I got a flashing wrench alternating with the D in the center display. Car went to limp mode. Basically 2nd Gear - I couldn't go over 20 MPH before the tach was at 3K.

Here's what the "new" version of the PRNDL flashing is (I assume, the Owners Manual makes no mention of this condition but I definitely went into limp home mode when this came on):
http://youtu.be/3Qxg2Tuz76Q

Ran VCDS and have 3 Auto Trans errors.

18201 - Transmission Output Speed Sensor 2 (G196) - Intermittent No Signal
17106 - Transmission Output Speed Sensor (G195) - Intermittent No Signal
18115 - Interference in Mechatronic Module - Open Circuit Intermittent

Turning the car on and off reset the wrench but the car still shifts horribly and makes slight grinding noises.

Off to call VW Roadside to have the car towed Monday. Here we go.


----------



## Hitman (Jul 26, 1999)

took over a week to get mine replaced. but the dealer was outstanding in their handling of it.


----------



## tmiw (Apr 27, 2011)

Jaxone said:


> I took mine apart and cleaned it. Changed the valves, put it back, flashed new software.
> Installed on the car and seems to be ok for now.
> 
> Here a small video on assembling it again.
> ...


Question: why are there tiny oil filters in the Mechtronics unit when it's not intended to be serviceable? :what:


----------



## Jaxone (Jul 4, 2008)

They are there to stop any impurities to get to the valves, the filters are not renewable, they are just some tiny simple plastic filters with very very small holes. So being plastic only they don't need to be changed.


----------



## audiotron (Dec 4, 2011)

*Fix this thing*

I did have a good expierence at the dealer. My 2006 has been jerking, on starting out, since day one. Every year I would bring it in and inquire about codes, TB's and software updates. I was always told no problems, no info. After a long trip where the car studdered at 70 mph and experiencing greatly increased jerking. I brought it in, this time the teck seemed to know all about it. I was only able to demonstrate the jerking to a modest level. He found a TB for 2006 which described the problem. The TB said to replace the temp/speed sensor. This was done. Teck test drove with no problems. I left and within 2 miles things were getting worse. So now its my first MU replacement.
The service manager drove the car and said it almost jerked into a parked car. I refused to drive the car anymore. (I am out of pocket for all repairs) So now we wait for the MU. The dealer actually GAVE me a loaner. The teck swears that new MU's are working fine and multiple replacements are a thing of the past. I this doesn't work then I say we must sue them. Six years VW has been dealing with this problem. 2006-2010. Some problems are showing up with the 2011's.
I wonder what the failure rate is. 20%?


----------



## stevestr (May 1, 2009)

*VW did me pretty decent*

Mine was replaced relatively quickly - within two weeks. It wasn't the mechatronic but a sheared bushing in the transmission. Could have been caused by a failing mechatronic since that is the code VCDS was pulling. Bonus is that a new mechatronic was included with the transmission so I guess I did get a new one after all.

Whole tranny replaced on VWs dime and the car has been running great now.

Thank god this happened in warranty.


----------



## stevestr (May 1, 2009)

VWGolf2Owner said:


> I need help. I came across this forum after googling the problems I am having with my VW Golf and found that soooo many others are having the same problems with the same symptoms (jerking when switching from gears 1-3 in low speed and sometimes not gearing up at all acting as if in neutral). So after the mechanic told me that my transmission has to be replaced I decided to ask him to do the above mentioned updates first. He searched the updates and did not find anything matching these numbers. My question now is whether these update numbers are universal? I live in Germany and according to him the TSB is an english code and that he needs a different code. He also connected the car to the computer for the hundredth time to show me that there are no updates available for my car. I really don't know anything about cars and I would really appreciate it if someone could tell me exactly how I am supposed to explain to the mechanic how to do these software updates, because it really seems like you guys know a whole lot than my VW mechanic! Thanks! PS. It's a VW Golf 2.0 FSI Comfort, Occasion (06/2005) and of course DSG and S-tronic Transmission


The most recent USA memo to dealers only covers 2010-2012 model years but it may be a starting point for you:

I'm afraid I only have the USA numbers and VW will probably say the update is restricted to vehicles sold for delivery to USA but here is the most recent:

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/forum/f19/dsg-software-update-rvutb-code-37g2-just-released-10851/

(Yes, it is a diesel forum but the update is *not* restricted to diesel models only.)

There is a discussion and an actual copy of the dealer release. There is also discussion that the update is being rolled out in waves so that may be why the computer is saying it does not apply to your car.

I hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## stevestr (May 1, 2009)

For reference here is the repair order for my fix:

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...00ZGZlLWJjNjMtOGI0MWYzMjhiYWY1&hl=en_US&pli=1


----------



## audiotron (Dec 4, 2011)

*Update 2006 tdi jetta with new MT*

Because of this website I discovered all the stuff: That there is a NHTSA data base where people enter their safety concerns (yall know this) Well anyway I looked up Jetta for years 2006 to 2012. Under Power Train Automatic Transmissions I find people report the standard issues. There are at 4 specific DSG subcategories discernible. Jerk or Jerk Jerk from a stop. False neutral's, Hesitation on power, not listed _ hesitation from 0 when parked facing downhill. 

Picked up car today and folks I am here to say this is Fahrvergnugen! Throttle response better, down shifts earlier, a real driving machine AND no jerks. I can't say enough about the dealer everyone was on the ball. Got new MT ordered and installed in five days from Germany. Tech knowledgeable and carefull.


----------



## moltonboron (Dec 18, 2008)

Ffffuuuu... Have had my replaced MU in the car for only 10,000 miles and I had the PNDRS flashing of death on Christmas... I really hope there is not something wrong with this again. I can't afford it be fixed AGAIN.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

A close friend just told me her roommate's EOS needs a new DSG. She claims that it "Didn't want to do what she said!" I asked her to be more specific? "She tried to get it up her driveway and into the garage but it wouldn't go up! VW came and towed her car back to the repair shop." 

It should be mentioned that this is a rather steep driveway. I asked if it was covered under warranty but she didn't know. The saga continues... BTW, the car only has 51,000+ miles. :facepalm:


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

2008 Wolfs with DSG & 2.0T

VW extended my transmission warranty to 10/100k.

MU replaced at 19k miles
Clutch Packs Replaced @ 29k miles
Trans replaced @ 50k miles

Feels like lunching has returned. Especially from a stop.

Has VW offered anyone "incentive" cash to help with purchase of new VW being that the DSG experience has been so bad?


----------



## gradshae (Feb 2, 2014)

If anyone is interested in filing a lawsuit against Volkswagen 
please go to topclassactions.com

I have filed with safecar.gov and i have submitted a report to the top class action lawsuits and they will look into taking the case if enough people submit complaints


----------



## 08 MKV GTI (Aug 3, 2009)

I had my MU replaced on my 08 GTI last year my var had 35.5k miles. All of the symptoms that lead to its replacement are now back. I think if I pursue it further and they replace the MU again it will just keep happening. I'm beginning to think VW has no remedy. I like my car too much to sell it and I'm used to the way DSG slams into gears and squeals. I might look into another car when the DSG extended warranty ends, its a money pit after that.


----------



## EDM_R32 (Aug 2, 2014)

My MECH has been replaced once; car is jerking again - Dealer states gearbox is covered but mechatronics isn't --- what a bunch of BS......we'll see what they diagnose on Monday - VW really pisses me off with this b.s. I'd love to see class action.


----------



## EDM_R32 (Aug 2, 2014)

Dealer is resetting my MECH unit --- $126 diagnose $50 reset unit 1/2 hour labor -- Contacted VW Customer Care - since the dealer is claiming the mechatronics recall was done incorrectly. I"ve got an open case.


----------

